# BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht, nun ist in paar stunden das Jahr 2008 vorbei und bis jetzt kein neuer Fred für uns...|gr:|uhoh:

Also auch hier bei euren Berichten bitte:

Wann:
Wo:
Wer:
Wind:
Womit:
Wie Groß:
Warum:

Dann bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009 zu wünschen und hier auf die ersten Fänge zu hoffen, 2. Januarwoche sollte dann auch so in etwa mein Kajak aus England hiersein und dann geht´s auch von meiner seite los 

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann:Heute, 03.01.09
Woahme TP
Werorschminister und ich
Wind:3 in Böen 4
Womit:Kajak 
Wie Groß:  - - -
Warum: HÄ?

Haben heute leider nichts gefangen... AUch gaaanz selten Fisch auf dem Finder gehabt.. Das Wasser ist 20-25 m zurückgegangen, so das die Mefoangler sogar richtig weit raus laufen konnten!!
Beim nächsten mal wirds besser


----------



## Dorschminister (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

so sehen echte Kajak-Helden aus:q:q


----------



## armyn (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

moin leute
wo gibts denn die kajaks zu kaufen. und was kostet son teil.
keine schlechte angelegenheit.


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



armyn schrieb:


> moin leute
> wo gibts denn die kajaks zu kaufen. und was kostet son teil.
> keine schlechte angelegenheit.


Wende dich doch einfach mal an Schutenpiet..der kann dir dort gern weiter helfen #6Ansonsten "Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus"Trööt mal nachschauen


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

und wo sind eure fänge???#d
marco, mach mich icht schwach, das ist ein fänge trööt, also will ich deine fänge sehen!!!!!#6:q


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Boot angler schrieb:


> und wo sind eure fänge???#d
> marco, mach mich icht schwach, das ist ein fänge trööt, also will ich deine fänge sehen!!!!!#6:q


Die gibbt dat leider net :c:cWar nichts zu machen...#t


----------



## Meerforellenfan (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Ich glaub ich muss so ein Ding auch mal testen, mal sehen wer mich mal probefahren läßt im laufe des Jahres.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

also mein heritage manta ray 12 angler kommt wohl mitte januar sehr heiss aus england eingeflogen 
dann kann man gern mal probefahren..#

mirco

ps: heute 2 trutten 48+50cm allerdings vom boot...
dazu gab es drei dorsche, bilder bei den mefofängen heute oder morgen...

grüße

mirco


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss so ein Ding auch mal testen, mal sehen wer mich mal probefahren läßt im laufe des Jahres.


Musst mal Laut von dir geben, wenn du ans Wasser willst...Wenns dann passt, ist das Probepaddeln kein Problem#6


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

:m  sooo dann will ich mal den Reigen eröffnen 

Wer: Ich
Wann: heute von 11.00 bis 15:15
Wo: Dahme LT
Auf Was: Dorsche
Warum: weil´s sonst keiner macht 
Fang: 5 Dorsche 3 x 60, 1x67, 1x76
alle auf Eisen schwarz rot :m#

Gut wa ?
Bei besten Bedingungen West um 1-2 einfach ein toller Tag
Und nu noch ein Bild vom gut gefüllten Trawler:
Gruß Piet


----------



## Dorschminister (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

fettes Petri Peter habe zwischenzeitlich mal auf die Web-Cam von Dahme geschaut und musste feststellen das es beneidenswert gut ausgesehen hat


----------



## goeddoek (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Bääääh - braune Absteiger  :q :q


Im Ernst - dickes Petri Heil, Schutenmann |wavey:


P.S. Jepp, die Bilder hab ich :q


----------



## Meerforellenfan (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Schutenpiet dickes Petri, ich hätte mitkommen sollen holen wir aber nach.
Noch einmal danke fürs Angebot


----------



## Dorschminister (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Bääääh - braune Absteiger  :q :q



das waren keine Absteiger sondern Umsteiger von Wasser in Schute


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> das waren keine Absteiger sondern Umsteiger von Wasser in Schute



#6  rüchtüüüüch

Piet


----------



## macmarco (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Ja ja,bist bei der Fischräucherei reingegangen ins Wasser und willst uns nun erzählen, dass du die gefangen hast...ne ist klar Meister 

Ne im Ernst....Digges Petri :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ja ja,bist bei der Fischräucherei reingegangen ins Wasser und willst uns nun erzählen, dass du die gefangen hast...ne ist klar Meister
> 
> Ne im Ernst....Digges Petri :m



Höre ich da die Verzweiflung eines ertappten Serientäters |rolleyes   

Ich wähl Dich #6

Piet


----------



## macmarco (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Ich wähl Dich #6
> 
> Piet


Wo???  Weiß jetzt nicht, was du meinst... #t


----------



## Dorschminister (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

@Marco   also meine Stimme ist dir auch sicher


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Komisch...
war keiner los??
|rolleyes
nee, mal im ernst, ist zur zeit grad ein wenig kalt, gell??

Mirco


----------



## GuidoOo (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Schöne Leos

Naja bei den Temeraturen muss man eig los...
Wenns so weitergeht, ist die Ostsee auch bald dich 
Schlimm Schlimm-.-
:vik:


----------



## macmarco (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Komisch...
> war keiner los??
> |rolleyes
> nee, mal im ernst, ist zur zeit grad ein wenig kalt, gell??
> ...


Ich warte lieber bis nächste Woche...Soll ja wieder deutlich wärmer werden :q

Ich glaube, dass es auch ein wenig zu kalt für die Dorsche ist, dass sie sich so nen bissl zurückziehen... Naja, hauptsache nächste Woche kommen sie zurück :q:q


----------



## Fischopa (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Also Leute ,Entschuldigung das ich einfach so reinplatze,aber ich muß Euch einfach mal ein Kompliment aussprechen.Wenn ich mir Eure Kajaks und die von Euch getätigten Um und Einbauten ansehe ,bekomme ich einfach eine feuchte H..... äh Zunge.Ich habe ja schon selbst allerlei Boote betrieben ,aber auf diesem kleinen Raum diese ausgeklügelte Technik unterzubringen finde ich einfach Spitze.#6#6 Wollte ich nur mal nebenbei erwähnen.Und schon bin ich wieder weg.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## macmarco (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: heute, 10.01.09
 Woahme LT
 Wer: Ich 
 Wind:2-3 Süd
 Womit:Kopyto Motoroil
 Wie Groß: 2 x63,  1x 85,5cm
 Warum:Ich wusste da geht heut was 

War ein klasse Tag... Gleich beim ersten Wurf den ersten Leo geholt....Weitere 10 min. später dann der Hammer... Ein schöner Dickkopf von 85,5 cm hat meinen Köder inhaliert:vik:. Habe 10 min gebraucht um ihn dann an der Oberfläche sehen zu dürfen 

Leider sind mir noch 4 weitere im Drill ausgestiegen, aber dat hat man halt mal... :q


----------



## larsgerkens (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

meine herren....
DICKES PETRI zum schönen Fisch!


----------



## Blindfischer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Petri Marco,

das ist ne passable Größe, ich hoffe, Du hast mir n paar über gelassen:m



Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Dorschminister (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

sauber Marco schöner Fisch n fettes Petri


----------



## fimo (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 10.01.2009, 15.00-18.00 Uhr
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Gefährt: BellyBoot
Wer: fimo
Wind: fast windstill
Womit: Grundmontage mit Seeringelwürmer
Fang: 1x Dorsch, 5.7 kg, 77 cm
Sonstiges: Vollmond, mehrere Sternschnuppen

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

So, so langsam geht die Saison dann auch für mich mal los |kopfkrat 


*Datum: 06.01.2009
Ort: nähe Hohwacht
Wetter: netter Sonnenschein aber leider ziemlich starker Rückenwind, der mich immer wieder nach rechts und raus aufs Meer drückte...
Wind:  SW um 4
Strömung: immer in Windrichtung und ziemlich stark
Angelzeit: 14:00-17:00
Köder: Twister in Motoroil, dann in knalligem gelb/rot
Tiefe: Tja, von bis, also größtenteils konnte ich die Muscheln auf dem Grund sehen, also max. 4 Meter, dann aber auch mal bis ca 7 Meter...
Fang: 1 Dorsch von ca. 70 cm
Kommentar: Es war echt ein toller Tag, nur dass die Dorsche an der Westküste irgendwie noch nicht wirklich wollen. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum aber ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass sich das wieder ändert...*


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

@macmarco: Meine Herren, schönes Teil  Glückwunsch!


----------



## Blindfischer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: heute, 11.01.09
 Woahme LT
 Wer: Ich 
 Wind:zu viel, gefühlte Temperatur - 15 Grad
 Womit:Gummifisch Motoroil
 Wie Groß: 1x Dorsch 70cm
 Warum:wenn ich das so genau wüsste...

Es war A....kalt heute morgen ( - 5 Grad) ich dachte bei Wind 4 bis aus SW geht das noch, sollte auch erst Nachmittags auffrischen...stimmte leider nicht ganz 

Beim ersten Wurf ( kein Spruch, wirklich wahr) gleich einen 70er. dannach leider nix mehr. Nachdem ich mich entschlossen habe, meinen Anker neben dem von Marco zu parken |uhoh:habe ich noch mehrere Driften probiert, aber das hat zu heftig gepustet. 2 Montagen hab ich noch abgerissen dann hab ich zeitig Schluß gemacht.
War aber trotzdem genial, schön frisch und sonnig.

Ich war übrigends nicht der einzige beknackte, da kamen noch 4 Taucher, aber war unter Wasser ja auch deutlich wärmer als oben.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

#c   Wie...... Kein Bild??
Ohhhh schaaaade
    Petri Du Seeräuber mit beidseitigem Klappenersatz.

Piet


----------



## macmarco (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Dann mal Petri auch von mir der Herr...#6

Schade das es so schööön angefangen hat... War bei mir gestern aber auch so...stark angefangen und dann nichts mehr |rolleyes


----------



## Blindfischer (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #c   Wie...... Kein Bild??
> Ohhhh schaaaade




Hi Piet,

meine Digi streikt, muß am Wochenende mal sehen , dass ich ne neue finde.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wann: heute, 10.01.09
> Woahme LT
> Wer: Ich
> Wind:2-3 Süd
> ...


 
wenigstens auf dich ist verlass  und auf das blinde huhn das mal n korn findet (oder trinkt??) 

hoffe das endlich mein "schiff" ankommt, es juckt langsam...

greetz

Mirco


----------



## macmarco (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Boot angler schrieb:


> wenigstens auf dich ist verlass
> 
> hoffe das endlich mein "schiff" ankommt, es juckt langsam...
> 
> ...



Klar, weißt du doch :g:m 

Dann sach mal bescheid, wenns da ist und du raus fährst...#6


----------



## Blindfischer (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



macmarco schrieb:


> Klar, weißt du doch :g:m
> 
> Dann sach mal bescheid, wenns da ist und du raus fährst...#6




Genau,

wir geben dann Geleitschutz und seelischen Beistand.

Aber Denk dran: nach der Jungfernfahrt ist der Premieren-Caipi fällig:m

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Fishcat23 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: heute, 22.01.09
Woazendorf / Kembs
Wer: Ich 
Wind: S-SO 2-3
Womit:Gummifisch Motoroil und Wattis
Fänge: 2x Dorsch (48+56 cm ) und 2 Butt ( 27 +34 cm )
Warum: Wollte mein Echolot testen.
Von 4 -10 m Wassertiefe alles abgefischt.
Ist wohl zu kalt ( Wasser 2,5°C ) brrrr.#c


----------



## rahnschote (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann:                    Sonntag 25.01.09
Wer :                     Ich...
Wo:                       Haffkrug
Wielange:               9-11h
Wetter:                  Fast Ententeich,erst bewölkt 
                              dann Sonne 
Warum :                 Wurd mal wieder Zeit...
Fang :                    Ein Dorsch ,knapp 60cm...

Waren gute bedingungen ,aber wenig Fisch ,hat aber Spaß gemacht!Hab mich noch nie so sicher gefühlt,5 Seenotrettungskreuzer fuhren irgendwelche Manöver nur ein paar hundert meter von mir entfernt!
Der Dorsch hat auf Kopyto Motoroil gebissen ,hatte beim ausnehmen eine std später einen noch lebenen Krebs im Magen+ca . 30 watti´s|bigeyes


----------



## rahnschote (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Vermelde ne glatte Nullrunde heute aus steinbeck!war heute von 9.30 -12.00H das erste mal da ,nicht mal ein Biss hab alles versucht;+!Wasser ist wohl zu kalt..


----------



## Hitschie (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin moin

Ich schließ mich dem an. Auch mein Kumpel und ich waren heut heut los. Waren WHS ,Wetter war schön, kalt aber erträglich.
Haben von 7 bis 11Uhr geangel,hab nur einen kleinen Dorsch von 45cm gefangen der aber wieder schwimmt. Sonst nichts.
Wie Auwa sagt: Jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag,aber nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fischtag.

In den Sinne, schöne Grüße und euch mehr Fischtage :m

Hitschie #h


----------



## MeFoMike (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin Gemeinde, 

das schöne Wetter hat mich zu meinem ersten BB-Boot Einsatz in diesem Jahr getrieben. An der See war es zwar nicht ganz so schön wie in Bargteheide, aber dafür gab es die ersten Dorsche in diesem Jahr! Hier mal die Daten:

Wann: Freitag, 06.02.09 von 13.30 Uhr bis ca. 16.30
Wo: Nähe Putlos
Wer: ich
Wind: schlappe 2 Windstärken aus südlicher Richtung, fast Ententeich
Womit: GuFi - gelbgrün und die tolle Farbe "Motoröl"
Wie Groß: 2 Leos =  1x ca. 70cm und 1 x ca. 55cm = 1,2kg Filets

Wasser war sehr klar ( und saukalt...), einige vorsichtige Anfasser waren dabei, ansonsten war ich weit und breit allein auf dem Wasser. Nach 2 Stunden musste ich erst einmal mit einem Becher Kaffee die Beine wieder auftauen - hat trotzdem Spass gemacht und war toll los gewesen zu sein!!


----------



## Evilcamper (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin... ich habe da mal ne (vermutlich blöde) Frage.
Wie macht ihr das bei starker Drift? Kann man da nen Driftsack benutzen oder ist das Angeln dann einfach schlecht möglich?


----------



## Blindfischer (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Evilcamper schrieb:


> Moin... ich habe da mal ne (vermutlich blöde) Frage.
> Wie macht ihr das bei starker Drift? Kann man da nen Driftsack benutzen oder ist das Angeln dann einfach schlecht möglich?




Einfach schneller Angeln  , das ist dann das (gerade bei Kajakanglern sehr beliebte) Speeddrifting

Im Ernst: Hängt davon ab was das für ne Drift ist, bei Winddrift hilft er weil er gegen das Wasser Bremsen kann, bei Strömung kann er sogar das Gegenteil bewirken je nach Kombination aus Windrichtung/Strömungsrichtung.

Beim Kajak nutze ich den Driftsack eher um das Boot in der Drift zu stabilisieren(Nase in den Wind), nicht so sehr zum Bremsen.

Bei zu starken Driften macht das ganze keinen Spaß mehr, dann ankere ich eh lieber.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MeFoMan (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hi,

ich habe mal einen Driftsack mit meinem FishCat ausprobiert. Bin damit überhaupt nich klargekommen. Im Drill ist das Teil im Weg und wenn dir dann mal ein Fisch durch die Beine schwimmt, hast du ein echtes Problem...

Ich nehme bei viel Wind einen 1,5 KG Anker mit 30 Mtr. Leine.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Evilcamper (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wie nennen sich die Kajaktypen die ihr da fahrt eigentlich. Muß sagen das sieht alles sehr geil aus. Könnte mir auch spaß machen...


----------



## Dorschminister (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Evilcamper schrieb:


> Wie nennen sich die Kajaktypen die ihr da fahrt eigentlich. Muß sagen das sieht alles sehr geil aus. Könnte mir auch spaß machen...



Moin evil, das sind Sit on Top-Kajaks stöber diesen Fred  mal durch http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111129 
und ja es macht tierisch Spaß:q


----------



## Evilcamper (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Thx für den Link Dorschminister. Da steht wirklich alles drinne was man wissen muß. Dauert bloß seine Zeit bei über 600 Einträgen. :q


----------



## DerBorder (22. Februar 2009)

Moin |wavey:

Wo: Dahme LeuchtTurm

Wer: Königbussi und ich

Wetter: Ententeich

Terperatur: 3° C

Fang: 15 Dorsche, zwischen 70-85cm :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## König Bussie (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hallo Oli,

schade das Du noch Deinen Sohn abholen musstest.:v
Bei mir was es noch hell. #6

Kauf Dich mal einen neuen Zollstock. :q

Danke das Du dabei warst, solo wäre ich wohl nicht gefahren.War ein geiler Tag. :vik:

Gruss Thomas


----------



## GuidoOo (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

*augen-reib*
|bigeyes
*3 mal hinguck*
Wow, sind das Brummer 
Und das bei den Temperaturen!#6


----------



## Angelgeiler (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wahnsinnsdorsche, Petri dazu!!!#6

Jetzt werd ich ganz heiß, glaub ich muss auch mal wieder los, mittwoch und donnerstag hab ich frei, allerdings kenn ich mich in den Dahmer gewässern nich wirklich aus|kopfkrat

Auf deutsch gesagt: Kommt einer mit??

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Meerforellenfan (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Man was für Schlappen und wir waren in Weißenhaus und haben Nullnummer geschoben.grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## loki73 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

endlich ist mal wieder eine ordentliche fangmeldung reingekommen.

fettes petri DerBorder und König Bussie

da bleibt aber immer noch die köderfrage?


----------



## AlBundy (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Jepp, wirklich schöne Fische!

Petri dazu. #6


----------



## larsgerkens (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wo: Dahme 1. parkplatz bis jugendherberge

Wer: angelgeiler und ich

Wetter: ablandiger wind , 3 zunehmend 4?? grenzwertig nachher...

Terperatur: 4° C

Fang: nix.... 

sonstiges: ne ca 50er steelhead 2 m vorm kescher verloren  

war ziemlich anstrengend bei dem wind.... das nächste mal wirds besser 

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## rahnschote (7. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

07.03.09  War als neutraler Beobachter beim AB Mefo-treffen auf fehmarn(Katherienhof) dabei,als einziger mit BB!
Wollte unbedingt mal was auf Buttlöffel fangen ,köder Seeringler,und is mir auch gelungen ,wenn auch nicht viel:
Eine Kliesche von 35cm und ein Seeskorpion von ca 30cm!
Von den Dorschen weiterhin keine Spur...:g
Mefo´s sind bis 14h auch noch keine Rausgekommen


----------



## Meerforellenfan (7. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



rahnschote schrieb:


> 07.03.09  War als neutraler Beobachter beim AB Mefo-treffen auf fehmarn(Katherienhof) dabei,als einziger mit BB!
> Wollte unbedingt mal was auf Buttlöffel fangen ,köder Seeringler,und is mir auch gelungen ,wenn auch nicht viel:
> Eine Kliesche von 35cm und ein Seeskorpion von ca 30cm!
> Von den Dorschen weiterhin keine Spur...:g
> Mefo´s sind bis 14h auch noch keine Rausgekommen



Damit ist ja mindestens der Etappensieg Deiner  schöne bunte Mischung #6


----------



## loki73 (7. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

petri rahnschote,

ähm kann man die seeskorpione essen? so wie der aussieht, echt grimmig.


----------



## rahnschote (7. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hab ich noch nicht probiert,aber ist ja ein verwandter vom Seeteufel,der bekanntlich sehr lecker ist...Roter Knurrhan hab ich schon mal gegessen-das lecker...!
Hab diesen aber released...
Naja ,wenn`s keine Dorsche mehr gibt ,muß man eben was anderes angeln...#c


----------



## macmarco (8. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Das zeichnet ja auch den Sieger des BB Cups aus.... Wenn nicht der Zielfisch beißt, wird halt wat anderes gefangen


----------



## Blindfischer (8. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



macmarco schrieb:


> Das zeichnet ja auch den Sieger des BB Cups aus.... Wenn nicht der Zielfisch beißt, wird halt wat anderes gefangen




Genau, aber nur wer am Wasser ist kann auch fangen#h#h


----------



## macmarco (8. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Genau, aber nur wer am Wasser ist kann auch fangen#h#h



Ach Schieter...ich war heute morgen los...auf Forelle:q:q:q


----------



## Blindfischer (8. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Das war aber n kuzer trip, oder war der Laden zu?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Das war aber n kuzer trip, oder war der Laden zu?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk




Gut gekontert :m


----------



## macmarco (8. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Neheeee falsch .... Müsst ihr den Trööt "Angeltag am Forellensee" lesen... Dann wisst ihr auch warum:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Grad gelesen, Marco - alle Achtung :m

13 Freunde auf Fliege - seeeehhhrrr schön #6

Zu wann soll ich denn Schwarzbrot und Tuborg auf den Tisch stellen ? Du bringst doch sicher dem armen, kranken ( *seufz* *Schmerz* *ach, tut das weh* ) Onkel auf Lolland ein bis sieben geräucherte Freunde vorbei, oder ? :q:q:q:q


----------



## BB-cruiser (8. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin mußte hier  am eigenem Leib erfahren :Betteln ist hier nicht :|supergri Son Mist


----------



## Evilcamper (8. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



rahnschote schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nicht probiert,aber ist ja ein verwandter vom Seeteufel,der bekanntlich sehr lecker ist...Roter Knurrhan hab ich schon mal gegessen-das lecker...!
> Hab diesen aber released...
> Naja ,wenn`s keine Dorsche mehr gibt ,muß man eben was anderes angeln...#c


 

Aus Seeskorpionen soll man ne superleckere Suppe Kochen können, und auch so sollen die sehr schmackhaft sein. Braucht man bloß vermutlich ne orendliche Strecke um ne Familie satt zu bekommen. Ist ja fast nur Kopp. |supergri


----------



## AlBundy (8. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Richtig, ausnehmen und ansonsten im ganzen verwenden. Eignen sich hervorragend zur Herstellung von Fischfond! Einfach köstlich, auch in Verbindung mit anderen Arten. Auch wenn man die Fische vorher eingefroren hat, tut es dem Geschmackserlebnis keinen wirklichen Abbruch. #6


----------



## loki73 (8. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

also sehr gut essbar.
aber bei dem gesicht und den flossenstrahlen würd ich ihn wahrscheinlich fallen lassen. |bigeyes


----------



## Evilcamper (8. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Naja... kaputte Flunken werden beim verarbeiten wohl schon mal vorkommen :c. (könnte ich mir jedenfalls gut vorstellen :q)


----------



## gallus (8. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



loki73 schrieb:


> also sehr gut essbar.
> aber bei dem gesicht und den flossenstrahlen würd ich ihn wahrscheinlich fallen lassen. |bigeyes




Ich hab einen im Dezember gehabt,
und aus Respekt(und Bammel)ihn abgeschüttelt!

Man sollte aber mal drüber grübeln,
wie oft man nen Knurhahn fängt und was das über den Bestand aussagt!

Also doch lieber zurück setzen..#6


----------



## rahnschote (9. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Auch wenn die Dorsche knapp sind ,sollten wir jetzt keine anderen Arten ausrotten!Zumal der Knurrhan auch sehr selten geworden ist,was sicher nicht am befischungsdruck liegt,wohl eher am Kormoran der ja irgendwie seine tägliche 1,5 kg Fisch zusammenkratzt,wobei der Aalmutter und Aalbestand in den letzten 10 -15 Jahren richtig gelitten hat!
So ein junger knurrhan hat auch keine Chance gegen die flinken Fressmaschinen...
Also wenn Catch,dann Release...#6


----------



## loki73 (9. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

jaja
war doch nur so eine frage ob man die essen kann. bei größe lohnt der aufwand eh nicht.

und wie schon geschrieben, bei dem gesicht und flossenstrahlen fällt er sowieso gleich wieder ins wasser.


----------



## macmarco (9. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

So Leute, dann lass mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema kommen


----------



## larsgerkens (10. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

ich werd morgen in kembs aufschlagen, falls jemand mit will?


----------



## rahnschote (11. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann:                10.03.09
Wo:                    Dahme TP
Wer :                  Ich 
Zeit :                  10.30-13.30
Wetter:               erst west 4-5 ,später 3 bft
Warum:               weil Macmarco hier nur noch   
                         Fangmeldungen sehen will #h
köder:                 erst gufi,dann Möre silda 16g
Fang:                  2 Dorsche 40+50 cm

Erst 2 std mit gufi alles probiert,dann mefoblinker rangehängt,5.wurf im mittelwasser -biss...dachte erst an ne Mefo,war aber nen 50er Dorsch,endlich mal wieder einer :k...
5 min später noch einer ,beide so 150 m vor der JHB...


----------



## loki73 (11. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

zum :c schön. hast fein gemacht.


----------



## macmarco (11. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



rahnschote schrieb:


> Warum:               weil Macmarco hier nur noch
> Fangmeldungen sehen will #h



Röööchtöööch:q Und man siehe da, es klappt doch :q

Hast fein gemacht... Petri!#6


----------



## gallus (11. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Mahlzeit!

ich war gestern ca 2h mit Belly in der LübeckerBucht unterwegs.
Hatte leider die Hälfte meiner Klamottage vergessen.(Es war wirklich frisch!)

Gefangen habe ich ne ca.40er Mefo,die natürlich noch am Leben ist.


----------



## fimo (12. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



rahnschote schrieb:


> Wann:                10.03.09
> Wo:                    Dahme TP
> Wer :                  Ich
> Zeit :                  10.30-13.30
> ...



Ein dickes Petri - Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.
Aber sage mal: Auf dem Foto sieht das aus, als hättest Du mit der Front-Fixier-Stange gar nicht das BB aufgespannt... Warum sowas? (Eigentlich kommt doch jeweils ein Ende der Stange in die Stoffmulden - zwecks Stabilität und damit man nicht so zusammen gedrückt paddeln muss)
Ahoi, fimo


----------



## Waveman (12. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

ENDLICH ! Der Winter geht - die Leo´s kommen? Na ja, Mörre is ja eh ne sichere Bank ...|supergri

greetz
stefan


----------



## rahnschote (12. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



fimo schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri - Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.
> Aber sage mal: Auf dem Foto sieht das aus, als hättest Du mit der Front-Fixier-Stange gar nicht das BB aufgespannt... Warum sowas? (Eigentlich kommt doch jeweils ein Ende der Stange in die Stoffmulden - zwecks Stabilität und damit man nicht so zusammen gedrückt paddeln muss)
> Ahoi, fimo


 
Ich habs gerne nen bischen eng|rolleyes:q
komm so irgendwie besser klar,und stabil ist es so auch ,durch die gurte !


----------



## Hitschie (15. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moinsen Leute,
war heut mal für 3 Std. in Dahme mit dem Belly raus.Hab tatsächlich 3 Dorsche (50-55) gefunden und 
mitgenommen :q Zwar nicht der Megafang aber ein Mittag für 3 ist gesichert 

War von 12 bis 15 Uhr im Wasser, Wind war zwar recht kräftig, aber Strömung und Wind haben sich fast aufgehoben. Drift also recht gering. War lockeres paddeln.

Die Dorsche hab ich sehr suchen müssen. Gefangen auf Gummifisch (baun) und Spöket (weiß und braun mit roten Punkten).

Gegen 15 Uhr sind noch einige Angler eingetroffen. Da hatte der Wind sich noch mehr beruhigt.

Hat Lust auf mehr gemacht 

Bis denne und Gruß 
Hitschie


----------



## König Bussie (16. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hallo,
Petri zu den Fischen. 
Geht also wieder los- habe gestern gerade gesagt nächstes Wochenende sollte alles wieder normal sein.

Hoffe die Leos haben geschmeckt 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Hitschie (16. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Jupp,sind schon verputzt 

Gab heute zum Feierabend Filet mit Stampfkartoffeln und Dill-Sahne-Senfsoße
-börps-

Ist doch schön wenn die Frau kochen kann :l

Nun sind der Jagttrieb und das Hungergefühl mal wieder ein wenig befriedigt


----------



## macmarco (16. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Hitschie schrieb:


> Nun sind der Jagttrieb und das Hungergefühl mal wieder ein wenig befriedigt



Bist aber leicht zufrieden zustellen

Ich werde nächsten Samstag mal probieren, wenns passt :m


----------



## ralf 2005 (16. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann:2008(2009 noch keine Zeit)
Wo:Ostsee vor Poel, Schweden
Wer:ich
Wind:3
Womiterception Keowee II(PE Ami )
Wie Groß:Kajak:...4 Meter,Fisch: Aal für Arme Hornfisch 50-85,...Hecht70-105
Warum:geil
Hab mein Schiffchen ein wenig angepasst.Rutenhalterung zum Schleppen, Halterung für Fischfinder, E-Motor( ca. 2,5 h).
geplant für dieses Jahr...Seitenausleger(denn bei 3 wird`s schon arg kipplig.
paddeln kann ich natürlich auch.
würde mich freuen, wenn wir mal gemeinsam angeln.

am 31.Juli geht`s nach Norge.

Gruß Ralf

Ein Hund in 200 meter Tiefe ist so selten, wie ein Rotbarsch auf dem Jostedalsbrenn.


----------



## Hitschie (16. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



macmarco schrieb:


> Bist aber leicht zufrieden zustellen
> 
> Ich werde nächsten Samstag mal probieren, wenns passt :m


 


Klar,ich freu mich ,auch wenn ich nur einen verwertbaren Fisch am Galgen hab 

Ist ja auch die Freude am Angeln und wenn man da draussen so rumdümpelt, hat man so schön seine ruhe. Da kommt keiner der rumnerven könnte , das ist doch was  das bringt zufriedenheit.

Ja, mal schauen was Sa. so los ist.

War ja letzten Sa. in Dahme zum spionieren, da waren nur 2 Watangler.
Traut sich wohl noch keiner so recht ins Wasser #d


----------



## goeddoek (16. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin Ralf |wavey:


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und dickes Petri Heil.

Jetzt schon Hornies ? Spannend #6

Aber was viel wichtiger ist - Perception Kayak ? Da willst Du uns doch sicher hier < http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111129 noch ein paar schöne Bilder einstellen, oder ?  :q :q


----------



## BB-cruiser (17. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin ein Kajak das bei ner 3 kibbelt ,bitte nur als Abschreckung sonst kaufe ich mir ja nie eines#h


----------



## AndreasG (17. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jetzt schon Hornies ? Spannend #6



Du hast wohl überlesen das das seine Fänge aus 2008 waren, er schreibt das er 2009 noch nicht los war.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Fishcat23 (2. April 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 27.03.09 / 01.04.09
Wo: Dazendorf ( 27.3.), Staberhuk (1.4.)
Wer : Ich 
Zeit :27.3. 06:00 -11:00 1.4. 15:30 - 20:30
Wetter: 27.3. erst Sonne SW 3-4 dann Regen und Hagel mit Böen von 9 bft ( laut Windfinder ) dem war auch so.|gr:
1.4. bedeckt und schwachwindig
Köder: Gufi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: 27.3.: 4 Dorsche 55-63 cm und 2 Butt 35 und 41 cm.
1.4. : 12 Dorsche 45 -61 cm ( 9 Dorsche zwischen 20 und 30 cm zurück)
Die Schlechtwetterfront am 27.3. war ganz schön heftig. Die Ostsee war sofort weiß und die Wellen hatten ca. 1m Höhe.
War auch für mein Ponton ne Nummer zu viel.#q#q
Fotos gibt´s leider keine > Kamera lag zu Hause.
Alex


----------



## GuidoOo (2. April 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Wann: 27.03.09 / 01.04.09
> Wo: Dazendorf ( 27.3.), Staberhuk (1.4.)
> Wer : Ich
> Zeit :27.3. 06:00 -11:00 1.4. 15:30 - 20:30
> ...



Schön zu lesen =)
Und gut, dass du heil nach Hause gekommen bist!


----------



## Fishcat23 (7. April 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 06.04.09
Wo: Staberhuk 
Wer : Ich 
Zeit :07:00 - 12:30
Wetter: Sonne, schwachwindig aus SO
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang:4 Dorsche 42 -53 cm, 3 gute Fische im Drill verloren und einige Nemos zurück.
Die Leo´s haben alle auf Kneifer am Nachläufersystem gebissen.

Was ist mit dem Rest von euch habt ihr alle keine Lust mehr zu Fischen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Angelgeiler (8. April 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin und petri zu den Fängen,

natürlich hab ich Lust aber die Zeit is momentan nich da|uhoh:, werde daher wohl erst Sonntag oder Montag bei wenig Wind mein Belly zu Wasser lassen.........hoffentlich:vik::q

Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte ist er herzlich willkommen


----------



## Malla (9. April 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Gestern 15-20:00 vor Dahme weite STrecken abgefahren. Weit draußen 3 schöne Dorsche, einer arg gezeichnet vom Laichgeschäft und weiter drinnen etliche Nemos so daß ich die Gufi-Angelei eingestellt habe und die Forellen gesucht habe. An LAnd standen 4 Angler. 2 Grönlander erwischte ich kurz außerhalb der Reichweite der LAndangler auf Seeringlerfliege vor dem Blinker. 
Ach ja, der erste Fisch war ein großer fast 40er Seeskorpion auf geschleppten tief laufenden Wobbler! Anfassen mag man die Fische ja nicht so gern aber er ließ sich dank Klemmchen gut abhaken.|bigeyes
TL Malla


----------



## Bellyangler (15. April 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: gestern von 16.00-20.00 Uhr
Wer: Kalle und ich
Wo: Weissenhaus, ca. 200-400 m
Wie: mit Schlauchboot
Warum: weil Kalle noch kein Belly fährt
Wind: 2-3 aus Nordost

Fänge: 6 Leos zwischen 45 und 55 cm, 1 an der Oberfläche verloren#q 1 released

Der erste Fischkontakt dieses Jahr bei zweiter Ausfahrt. Kalle und ich waren mit einem Schlauchboot draußen. Mussten wegen der Drift mit Anker angeln, so dass wir nur einige Spots anrudern konnten. Gegen 17.00 Uhr der erste, der sich verabschiedet hat. Dann um 18.00 Uhr vier auf einem Spot#6, alle auf Twister japanrot mit gelbem Bleikopf, einer auf rotem Oktopuss am Jig, dann vereinzelt noch die übrigen. War ein sehr schöner entspannter Angelnachmittag und macht Lust auf Meer#h.
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Fishcat23 (30. April 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 29.04.09
Wo: Staberhuk 
Wer : Thorsten und Ich
Zeit :16:30 - 20:30
Wetter: bedeckt, schwachwindig aus NO
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang:Thorsten 3 Dorsche ( alle über 60 cm ) , einen Butt , Ich 9 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60 cm.Viel Untermaßige zurück. 



Gruß
Alex


----------



## baydossi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hi @all, die mich kennen oder auch nicht:g, 

Kleiner Lagebericht aus der Geltinger Bucht

Mefo`s vorhanden, hab heute meine erste mit Fliegenrute gelandet (sfbg) 62er, bereits zerwirkt |wavey:
Desweiteren Hornis on Mass in Schwärmen|supergri, auch 2 von gelandet mit Garnellenfliege|rolleyes

Alles in Allem; Ein erfolgreicher aber nasser Angeltag


----------



## Bellyangler (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 02.05.09
Wo: WH
Wer : Vater, Bruder und ich
Zeit :16:00 - 20:30
Wetter: sonnig, wind schwach aus NO, später ententeich
Köder: GuFi, Twister
Fang: 5  (55-60) und zahlreiche untermaßige

Bermerkung: 
zwischen 16.00 und 18 uhr gute bisse und einige fische in schönen größen. danach eine kurze pause, in der der wind extrem abflaute. zwischen 19 und 20.30 nur noch untermaßige (zwischen 20 und 35 cm), die alle wieder schwimmen.

insgesamt ein schöner tag, nur die größe der dorsche ließ am ende zu wünschen übrig...

gruß bellyangler


----------



## macmarco (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 10.05
Wo: Dahme (TP)
Wer : Belly_gaga und ich 
Zeit :13.30 - 17.00h
Wetter: sonnig, wind schwach aus SW, später ententeich
Köder: GuFi, Twister, einfach alles, sogar Fischfetzen
Fang: zusammeb 15, 16 oder 17 Dorsche??!! Leider alles untermaßige und nicht einer den wir mitnehmen konnten.... Zusätzlich haben wir noch 7 Hornies gefangen auf Fetzen ....
Aber es war trotzdem ein toller Tag


----------



## cozmo (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

wie sind die fänge zurzeit vom belly. war mal jemand los?? auf welcher tiefe halten sich die fische auf??


----------



## macmarco (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin...

Ich weiß von sehr vielen untermaßigen Dorschen...Früh morgends soll immer noch was gehen von der Größe her


----------



## Frankko (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hallo Cozmo,
der Dorsch ist zurzeit bei 8- 10m.#6
Gruß
Frank


----------



## cozmo (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

vielen dank für die tipps. die tiefe hatte ich mir auch schon so gedacht!!! na mal sehen werde dann wohl morgen früh mal mit dem belly los.. mal sehen was rumkommt!!


----------



## grobro (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

tut sich hier nichts mehr? keiner mehr los mit dem BB? Alle nur noch am Grillen wah?


----------



## GuidoOo (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

bei dem wetter grillen?:c


----------



## grobro (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> bei dem wetter grillen?:c


 #himmer, grillen draußen-essen drinnen. das geht sogar im winter, hauptsache spaß.


----------



## trollingfreak (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

moinsen , hier  jemand der auch mal in dahme bb fährt, war  vor  2 wochen da  und  10 döschs ausgetrickst


----------



## LarryHH (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hallo,
also ich konnte in Dahme gestern nur nen Seestern "überlisten" |uhoh:
War auch nur eine Stunde auf dem Wasser.
In diesem Sinne...


----------



## rahnschote (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



LarryHH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich konnte in Dahme gestern nur nen Seestern "überlisten" |uhoh:
> War auch nur eine Stunde auf dem Wasser.
> In diesem Sine...


 
Moin Larry, is das knie wieder fit? bist schon daddy?müßen mal wieder was starten...!|wavey:GrußHauke


----------



## cozmo (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

jo nicht viel los vom belly, fisch ist genug da...aber leider alle viel zu klein. man man man. éin fisch von 42 hatte ich dabei der aber wieder schwimmt...

was geht bei den anderen so


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Frankko schrieb:


> Hallo Cozmo,
> der Dorsch ist zurzeit bei 8- 10m.#6
> Gruß
> Frank


hallo 
und das stimmt überhaubt nicht in wh ein getroffen mit belly 9dorsche und das auf der sand bank in 2,50 meter tiefe :qin dahme samstag spinnfischer dorsche am galgen alle um die ende 40 mitte 50 #6
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Das hat der Zanderhafenkaiser schon richtig beschrieben:

Über 2,50m Tiefe geht was mit der Spinnflitze, wenn auch meist deutlich unter 40cm Länge. Allerdings nur bei leicht auflandig.

Gruß,

RM


----------



## Frankko (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hallo Ande',
in 8- 10m geht es um Dorsche, 
in 2,5m meistens um Kleinst- Dörschen. ;+
Was soll's sein? 
Nur zappeln an der Angel oder was verwertbares?:m
Gruß
Frank

Übrigens, wer einen schwimmbaren Untersatz hat sollte nicht im Revier der Watangler fischen. 
Aber das ist ja sowieso klar.


----------



## Deichkind (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

So,hier mein Beitrag zum gestrigen Abend:

Laut BSH und NV sollte der Wind so gut wie nicht vorhanden sein und gegen Abend nahezu einschlafen. Lass sich gut! Gegen 17.40 in Dahme angekommen pustete ein doch schon ganz guter Wind aus NO ums Riff. Richtung Mütterheim war es aber relativ ruhig.
Ziel war es dicht unter Land bis in die Dunkelheit zu fischen. Von 18.30 bis knapp 20 Uhr wirklich ausnahmslos jeder Wurf Kontakt bis 35 cm – Leider nur eine Krautflocke nach der anderen aber mit tollen Farben und bis zu 500 g schwer!:v. Das Wasser war aber trotz allem glasklar!

Dann kamen die Bisse. Extrem spitz und so wie Frankko bereits sagte (muss ihm somit recht geben) nur kleine Dorsche bis 45 cm. Also alle wieder rein. Dann meinte der Wind auch noch seinen Senf dazu geben zu müssen und drehte auf ne stramme N, sodass ich dann abbrechen musste.

Und dafür habe ich also tagelang das Wetter beobachtet und mir den freien Abend eingerichtet.:c:#q

Naja, Versuch macht Kluch!#h


----------



## Waveman (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak nicht Fänge 2 0 0 9*

So, hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag vom Wochenende:
War mal wieder in meinem Local-Pool zum Belly boaten unterwegs, Wasser glasklar und Ententeich, endlich bin ich mal nicht Seekrank geworden. Hab die ganze Köderbox durchgefischt und nischt, vielleicht war das Wasser auch zu warm oder zu klar oder zuviel Sonne ??? Wer weiß das schon, manchmal sind die Trutten aber auch echte Zicken. Werde es aber noch einmal in der Dunkelheit probieren und dann seh ich schon die Schlagzeile : FETTE SOMMERMEFO IM HAMBURGER POOL GEFANGEN !!! Jaaaa und dann werde ich für richtig teuer Geld Fischereikarten verkaufen und reich werden und mir noch nen Pool kaufen und noch reicher werden und und und *RIIIIIIIINGGGGGG* *>>>>>>>>>>>>>* Aufwachen Stefan#q !!! Ja is gut Püppi ...


take care 
waveman :vik:


----------



## Bellyboater (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Kein Wunder das du nix gefangen hast. Du hast doch die Rolle vergessen!!!


----------



## Blindfischer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das du nix gefangen hast. Du hast doch die Rolle vergessen!!!



Ach wat, guck mal genau hin:

Das is die neue invisible3 von Schuhmani mit super invisible braid von bergly :m

Alles speziell auf Gewässer unter 3 qm abgestimmt.

Übrigens ist die Watkleidung die er trägt aus der selben Reihe, da sieht man mal wie nicht dazu passende Komponenten(hier die unnerbüx) den schönen Tarneffekt zerstören. 

....und fahr nicht so weit raus.

Gruß


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

#c Tja vielleicht doch´n Kajak...und dann schleppfischen |kopfkrat
Piet


----------



## macmarco (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #c Tja vielleicht doch´n Kajak...und dann schleppfischen |kopfkrat
> Piet


Naja, wenn sollte er gleich mal Trolling machen..|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## loki73 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

hmm, also ich hätte es bei dem gewässer sowieso auf wels probiert. :q

klasse aktion, meine 3 weiber hätten mich warscheinlich danach direkt eingewiesen zu den herren mit den weißen jacken die verkehrt herum sind.|supergri


----------



## Fishcat23 (18. September 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 17.9.09
Wo: Staberhuk 
Wer : Jörn und Ich
Wie: 2x Pontoon
Zeit :14:30 - 21:00
Wetter: Sonnenschein, schwachwindig und klares Wasser (17 °C )
Drift: heftig 1,5 kn 
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: Zu zweit ca. 50 Dorsche, wovon wir 18 Stk mitgenommen haben ( 40 - 58 cm ).
Die meisten Bisse hatten wir zwischen 7 und 9 m Wassertiefe. 
War ein gelungener Einstand in die Herbstsaison.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## Fishcat23 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,
hab mal das gute Wetter ausgenutzt.
Wann: 06.10.09
Woazendorf (Kembs )
Wer : Scheppi und Ich
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer , 1x RTV
Zeit :07:00- 13:00
Wetter: Sonnenschein, S-SO 3-4
Drift: 0,5 kn
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: Scheppi : 7 Dorsche ( 40 - 68 cm ),4 Butt , Ich 12 Dorsche ( 40-65 cm ),1 Butt . 
Beste Stelle: Nach links zur Steilküste und dann zwischen 3,5 und 5 m Wassertiefe ( Muschelbank ).
Die Dorsche waren randvoll mit Krebsen.
Naturköder war deutlich im Vorteil ( Trübes Wasser )
Gruß
Alex


----------



## Bellyangler (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

na das hört sich doch gut an! #6

werd demnächst auch mal wieder losziehn...und dann berichten...

gruß bellyangler


----------



## MichaelB (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

Freitag 9ter Oktober
AlBundy und ich am TP
Ententeich und Drift gen Norden
von halb6 bis 8 p.m. :g
AlBundy zwei schöne Küchendorsche, ich einen 69er
zusammen bestimmt noch ein Dutzend Nemos

Mein persönliches Highlight war es, im Dunkeln auf dem Wasser Klassikmusik aus Alex´s BB-PA zu hören :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## goeddoek (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Im Dunkeln bei klassischer Musik fischen - doch, das hat Art :m

Petri Heil euch Beiden #h


----------



## AlBundy (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

War eigentlich ein Versehen, aber dann war's schon wieder so Klasse, da haben wir's angelassen und die Fahrt und das Fischen ganz besonders genossen. :g...

Mal sehen, vllt. bin ich So wieder mit dabei. (Wetterabhängig)


----------



## Deichkind (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

@ al bundy
genau aus diesem grund habt ihr auch nix verwertbares mitnehmen können - ihr hattet bestimmt etliche fehlbisse und aussteiger, oder?
die leos sind mit sicherheit eingestiegen und auf dem weg nach oben haben sie eure lala gehört und:v


----------



## MichaelB (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

Aussteiger und Fehlbisse hatte ich *bevor* wir nebeneinander paddelten - danach war gar nix mehr |rolleyes

Sonntag natürlich wetterabhängig #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndreasG (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Bei uns lief es am Samstag anfangs ähnlich, allerdings haben wir vormittags gefischt und waren auch nicht in Dahme. Nach Zwei Stunden suchen haben wir dann einen Trupp mit guten Fischen gefunden und konnten am Ende mit Zwei Mann 12 Dorsche zwischen 55 und 70cm mitnehmen. Nach langen BB Abstinenz war das ein ordentlicher Wiedereinstieg.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dierk01 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hallo Leute,

ich war heute morgen von halb acht bis halb elf in Dahme unterwegs. Als ich die Fische endlich gefunden hatte, 
war der Wind schon wieder so stark, dass ich abbrechen musste.
Drei Fische konnte ich dann doch noch landen.
Ein 55er und ein 58er Leo wollten mit nach Hause. Der ganz kleine schwimmt wieder.

Allen die Sonntag fahren wünsch ich weniger Wind und dicke Fische.

Gruß#h
Dierk


----------



## stan von eden (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moinsen,

und dank für´n tip nach dahme und co.
waren so einige fliegenfischer und blechschmeisser gestern untzerwegs. hab dann zwei bellys getroffen, die auf den wind schauten, und auch nicht so überzeugt waren, raus zu wollen. aber der eine versuchte es und schon waren wir überzeugt!

super entscheidung, gegen zwei wurd der wind perfekt, und wir mussten nicht lange suchen um die krabbenfresser zu finden.
es sind viele schöne dorsche um 60+ aufs belly gekommen, ab der dämmerung allerdings soviele lütte, die aus den verstecken kamen, das wir nach dem lila somnnenuntergang einpackten und sehr zufrieden waren.
ein gelungener entspannter angeltag mit sonnenschein, und tollen eindrücken!!!


----------



## Seatrout64 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin, moin stan#h,

*und Petri Heil!!!* *60+*, dass hört sich doch schon gut an#6.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## loki73 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

na super, auch ein petri von mir.


----------



## Fishcat23 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin
Wann: 21.10.09
Woazendorf (Kembs )
Wer : Flo und Ich
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer , 1x RTV
Zeit :13:30- 19:00
Wetter: Sonnenschein, OSO 5 Ostdrehend
Drift: 1,2 kn
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: Zusammen ca. 25 Dorsche über 40 cm der größte 58 cm 
Aufgrund des starken Windes mußte Flo etwas eher aufgeben.
War ein Test für die Jungs die am WE angreifen wollen.#h
Viel Spaß und laßt für nächste Woche noch ein paar nach.:q
Alex


----------



## Bellyangler (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

wir waren auch mal wieder unterwegs...

Wann: 23.10.09
Wo:WH
Wer : 2 Brüder, Vater und ich
Wie: kleines schlauchboot und 2 x belly
Zeit :14:00-18:00 uhr
Wetter: bedeckt, wind: zunächst ost, später süd-ost
Köder: GuFi,twister
Fang: Zusammen ca. 50 Dorsche, davon 20 über 40 cm der größte 60 cm 

Bemerkung: hat spaß gemacht, leider viele kleine. fische standen nicht weit draußen (zw. 200-400 m)
und der jüngste fing den größten (siehe bild)

Wann: 24.10.09
 Wo:WH
 Wer : 1 Bruder, Vater und ich
 Wie: kleines schlauchboot und 1 x belly
 Zeit :13:00-16:00 uhr
 Wetter: sonnig, wind: süd-ost
 Köder: GuFi,twister
 Fang: Zusammen ca. 20 Dorsche, davon 10 über 40 cm der größte 55 cm 

Bemerkung: starke strömung und fisch schwieriger zu finden

gruß
bellyangler


----------



## Bellyangler (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

tja, das mit dem bild will noch nciht so recht klappen..

probier es später noch mal#c


----------



## macmarco (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 25.10.09
Woahme TP
Wer : Belly_gaga und meiner einer
Zeit :13.30 - 17.00 h
Wetter:SW 2-3
Köder:Alles was wir hatten 
Fang:Belly_gaga 7 und ich 16 

Leider waren allle bis auf einer (55cm) Minis... Aber alles in allem war es ein e schöner Tag auf der Ostsee ...


----------



## kraft 67 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Petri , Leute

         Wann: Sa , 24.10.
           Wo : Meckl. Bucht , so 300 m Richtung Schweden , auf ca 8-10 m
         Wetter : neblig , ablandiger Wind , 2 bft , leider zunehmend auf 4 bft
           Womit: Pilker 30 g , rot-gelb
            Was: 6 fette Dorschis , von 50 bis 58 , KEINE kleinen ! ,2 Longline , 4 mit
                     genommen , (kein Platz mehr am Stringer und Maß halten :m)
            Wann: 15 - 17 Uhr , dann wegen zunehmenden Windes  Abbruch , die Leo`s
                      kamen grad erst in Stimmung #c , wollte aber auch noch 
                      mit Fliegen auf Trutten schießen (siehe dort :m)
             Warum: weil Pontonboot zu lange trockenstand und mal wieder ein schöner
                        Tag fällig war !

Ciao , Kraft !


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 25.10.09
Woahme TP
Wer : ich (mit Kajak)
Zeit :14.30 - 17.30 h
Wetter:SW 2-3
Köder: zunächst Pilker/Dorschfliege, später "Super-Gummi" vom macmarco
Fang: 7 Dorsche (1x auf Fliege, 6x auf "Marco-Gummi"). 2 Küchendorsche mitgenommen, Rest releast. Größen waren leider nur zwischen 35 - 42 cm.

Marco, vielen Dank nochmal für den (geliehenen) Gummi-Fisch. Den kriegst Du aber nicht wieder! Der hat jetzt einen Ehrenplatz in meiner Köderkiste und wurde nach Dir benannt 

Selbstverständlich bekommt Du aber adäquaten Ersatz, wenn wir uns das nächste Mal in Dahme treffen (und das wird von meiner Seite her jetzt sicherlich öfter sein).


----------



## macmarco (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

@Dorsch-Schnappi: Hmmm... Naguuut dann will ich mal net so sein  Ist doch kein Problem mit dem Gummi.Was ich schon sagte, es geht super damit und wie man sehen konnte, hast du damit auch noch einige rumbekommen 
Kannst dich gern melden, wenn de mal wieder los willst#h


----------



## Schutenpiet (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Marco, vielen Dank nochmal für den (geliehenen) Gummi-Fisch. Den kriegst Du aber nicht wieder! Der hat jetzt einen Ehrenplatz in meiner Köderkiste und wurde nach Dir benannt 

Sag mal gibt´s denn da Ähnlichkeiten? |kopfkrat Farbe..Konsistenz.. Bewegung ..vor allem hinten??? duck und wech 
Piet


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Sag mal gibt´s denn da Ähnlichkeiten? |kopfkrat F


Bestimmt !!! 
Hab auch schon oft gegrübelt wenn ich meine Gummis angeguckt hab und immer gedacht.. "" Mönsch irgendwo her kenn ich die""" |kopfkrat....... nu ist der Groschen gefallen.


----------



## macmarco (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Najaaaaaaaa...nun denn wisst ihr ja, woher die guten Wackelschwänze kommen... die habe ich erfunden... Ich gebs ja zu


----------



## Seatrout (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Sach ma,mit welchen gummis fischt ihr vom Gummi

Kopytos?
Farbe?

Wat is marco-spezial?

Wollte auch mal ein paar Dorsche fangen.
hab gestern in dänischnienhof 2 schöne beim blinkern gehabt und will ich mal mitm belly los,aber eben mit was?

Besten dank


----------



## Thomas090883 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin..nimm irgendein Gummifisch... in Rot-Schwarz....wird schon...

Nicht zu klein wegen der Lütten:m

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bellyangler (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

moin,

unter anderm auch kopytos.. 
motoroil ist ne gute farbe. ansonsten rot, schwarz... krabbenähnlich sollte es sein

gruß bellyangler


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Wat is marco-spezial?


 OHNE wORTE !!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> OHNE wORTE !!!!!!


Wir müssen ja net glecih alles verraten :m

Der Tipp mit den großen Gummis funktioniert leider net so ganz wie man es sich vorstellt. Das voerher selektieren bei Doschen klappt leider net |rolleyes


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

mit den großen Gummis funktioniert leider net so ganz

#d  Marco Marco.... das will hier wirklich keiner wissen.
Piet


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin Moin ,
dafür


> Der Tipp mit den großen Gummis funktioniert leider net so ganz wie man es sich vorstellt


 sollten wir micmacmarco doch ein kleine aber feines *TATÜTATA TATÜTATA TATÜTATA TATÜTATA TATÜTATA* zu kommen lassen oder :vik: ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Oha, was habe ich da nur ins Rollen gebracht? |kopfkrat

Ich glaube macmarco verleiht seine Gummis nicht mehr :q


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> dafür
> sollten wir micmacmarco doch ein kleine aber feines *TATÜTATA TATÜTATA TATÜTATA TATÜTATA TATÜTATA* zu kommen lassen oder :vik: ?
> 
> ...


 
#6 Rüchtüüüüch Tatütattttaaaaa 
Piet


----------



## Wildshark (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Oha, was habe ich da nur ins Rollen gebracht? |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich glaube macmarco verleiht seine Gummis nicht mehr :q


 Die Hauptsache ist , das es neue waren!!!!:vik:


----------



## macmarco (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

|krach: hallo, hallo, halloooooooo.. wir reden hier von Gummifischen.. tz tz tz ....:g

@Sharky: Nein.... es war ein neues Gummi und noch nicht gebraucht |rolleyes:g


----------



## Honeyball (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



macmarco schrieb:


> mit den großen Gummis funktioniert leider net so ganz wie man es sich vorstellt



Hallo!!!  Hier geht's um Angeln und nicht um Deine Tipps...:m











:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Fishcat23 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin
Wann: 28.10.09
Woazendorf (Kembs )
Wer : Thorsten und Ich
Wie: 2x Fishcat Streamer #6
Zeit :06:30- 13:00
Wetter: Regen, Regen und Regen  
Wind: Umlaufen 2, dann SO 3-4
Drift: 0,5 kn
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: 15 Dorsche und einen Butt und einige Nemo´s zurück.
Die Dorsche waren sehr verstreut, einige gute im Drill verloren#d , haben auch ganz vorsichtig gebissen.
Alex


----------



## Murad (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

.....seit langer Zeit mal wieder auf dem Wasser !

Wann: Mittwoch 28.10.09
Wo:Bliesdorf
Wie: Bellyboat 
Zeit : 13:30 - 17.00 h
Wetter: Nieselregen  
Wind: SW 2-3 - gegen Abend Ententeich
Drift: 0
Köder: Hammbrem schwarz/barun 20 gr.
Fang: 1 Meerforelle 60 cm - leider braun, war aber sauber gehakt und konnte unbeschadet releast werden + 10 Dorsche im Laufe des Nachmittags "aufgesammelt" ( 40 - 55 cm )


----------



## rouvi (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hey ich bin neu hier im Thread und berichte mal von meinem ersten "heißen Ritt" auf der Ostsee. hatte "nur" ein RonThomosn U-förmig mit nur einem Schlauch... hui das war am anfang wirklich abentauerlich. allerdings habe ich mich schnell "eingepaddelt". War sicher nicht meine letzte Tour.
Die Drills haben wirklich Spaß gemacht, hatte ne bushwhacker 2,58 15-40g dabei. War schon "easy" 

Wann: Mittwoch 28.10.09
Woahme / Ostsee
Wie: Bellyboat 
Zeit : 11:30 - 17.00 h
Wetter: Nieselregen, später bedeckt aber trocken
Wind: anlandig 7-10kn
Drift: 0
Köder: rote twister 14gr, "mr. crabs" (rot/brauner glitzer-krebs mit langen gliedern aus der Jugend)
Fang: zu zweit 50+ Dorsche, 12 hab ich mitgenommen 2 davon waren richtige "uboote" ^^

lg
rouvi


----------



## Evilcamper (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hi... nun will ich auch mal.

Wann: 28-30.10
Wo: Fehmarn - Klausdorf/Westermarkelsdorf/Klausdorf
Wer: Chris und ich
Wie: Sot
Köder: Gufi, Twister, Dropshot, Wobbler
Haben uns für drei Tage auf dem Campingplatz in Klausdorf eingenistet. 
Tag Nr.1
Am ersten Nachmittag sind wir um ca. 12.00 direkt am Campinplatz mit den Sot`s losgezogen. Mal viel mal wenig Regen, aber halt "immer" Regen. Konnten zusammen ca.16 Dorsche fangen davon 4x Knüppel. Hatten aber trotz geringem Wind eine sehr starke Strömung, so das wir irgendwann gegen 15.00 aufgaben, weil wir kaum noch gegenanpaddeln konnten. 
Tag Nr.2
Hatten auf der Ostküste zuviel Wind. Wir sind deshalb nach Westermarkelsdorf an die Westküste gefahren. Dort war dicht unter Land Ententeich. Weiter draussen schon etwas püstiger. Fingen wieder um ca.12.00 an zu angeln, bis ca.16.00. Konnten nur einen einzigen Dorsch landen (Chris). Doch der hatte 9Kilo und 250 Gramm bei genau einem Meter. (mehr Fische wären auch nicht in sein Sot hineingegangen)
Tag Nr.3
Versuchten es nocheinmal vor Klausdorf. Geil Sonnenschein. Um 10.00 morgens bei Wind von 2-3. Kaum draussen ging es aber richtig los mit einer geschätzten 4. Trotz Driftsack in Sekunden weggeblasen. Haben es nach 15 min und 2 Babydorschen vorgezogen es bleiben zu lassen. Sachen packen nach Hause fahren. Schade, viel zu wenig geangelt. War aber trotzdem Geil, da wir auch nicht allzuoft an die Ostsee kommen. Freue mich schon auf das nächste mal. Hier noch mal nen Pic von Chris seinem Dickdorsch.


----------



## macmarco (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hey klasse!!! Toller Fisch ...Petri


----------



## Fishcat23 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hut ab, der hat was!!!#6
Alex


----------



## haukep (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Nun gabs auch für mich die ersten Dorsche der Saison :q

*Datum: 31.10.2009
Ort: Dazendorf links und Hohwachter Bucht
Wetter: Dazendorf: Netter Sonnenschein aber leider ziemlich starker Rückenwind, der mich immer wieder raus aufs Meer pustete // Sehlendorf: Ekeliger Seitewind von rechts zwang zur Aufgabe nach wenigen Würfen...
Wind:  O / SO um 4
Strömung: schwach
Angelzeit: 11:30-15:30
Köder: Twister in knalligem gelb/rot
Tiefe: Ca. 7 Meter
Fang: 2 Dorsche (45/75 cm)
Kommentar: So viele Krabben in nur zwei Mägen..|uhoh:. //Endlich mal wieder auf dem Wasser! Das war die letzte Fahrt mit dem RT-V, ab Montag nurnoch Guideline Drifter |supergri*


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

@ chris:|bigeyes|bigeyes Na wenn das man nicht ein Dicker ist,, berichte doch mal, wie lange Du spazieren gefahrenbist, bis Du den Löwen fertig hattest.....Und natürlich vom fishin |rolleyes #6
Bin leider durch meine ehrenamtlichen Aufgaben zu selten anne Küst, um die Burschen zu ärgern. Aber ich glaub ich kenn den Fisch...den hab ich beim BMA vor Westermakelsdorf unfreiwillig released....nä Blindfischer..Du hast ihn doch auch wiedererkannt oder?

Piet


----------



## smith1337 (1. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

moin, moin

werden mal kurz von dem gestrigen turn berichten...

Wann: 31.10.09
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: der gallus, der kraft und der smith
Wie: belly-flotte
Zeit: glaube halb 7 waren die füße naß, gegen halb 11 wieder trocken
Wetter: sonnig aber morgen kalt
Wind: um die 3btf aus SO
Drift: man erschreckt sich wie weit/schnell man abdriftet
Köder: leichte pilker, gufi und blinker
Fang: weiß gar nicht genau wieviel am ende rauskamen...insgesamt ca. 25-30 dorsche. ich habe 7 stück zum zwecke der nahrungssicherung und boykott gegen iglo mitgenommen (46-65cm) 4 stück sind zurück wobei einige evtl maßig waren aber ruhig die freuden der paarung genießen sollen...alle von mir verarbeiteten fischen hatten ausnahmslos strandkrabben im magen! alle anderen vorkommnisse sollen gallus bzw kraft berichten.


----------



## gallus (1. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



smith1337 schrieb:


> moin, moin
> :l
> 
> alle von mir verarbeiteten fischen hatten ausnahmslos strandkrabben im magen! alle anderen vorkommnisse sollen gallus bzw kraft berichten.



Bei mir waren es 8Leos von 45 bis 60cm.
In einem Magen fand sich noch ein ca 10cm 
langer,Seeteufel-ähnlicher Fisch(keine Aalmutter).

Zu den erwähnten Vorkommnissen:

Wir haben es geschafft(ohne Baden zu Gehen),
vom Belly zu Urinieren..|stolz:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (1. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



gallus schrieb:


> Wir haben es geschafft(ohne Baden zu Gehen),
> vom Belly zu Urinieren..|stolz:


 
Das schaffe ich auch. An Land drehe ich die Hose dann einfach mal auf den Kopf.


----------



## GuidoOo (1. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Das schaffe ich auch. An Land drehe ich die Hose dann einfach mal auf den Kopf.


 

|bigeyes...Zu viel Information:vik:...
Ne Spaß bei Seite...
Ich stell mir die Aktion von Gallus gerade Bildlich vor...
Zu herlich!

Naja,

Petri euch denn mal, aber wohl vorallem dem Fänger vom 1mKüstendorsch....Wasn Brummer|bigeyes


----------



## kraft 67 (1. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin Alle |wavey:

Meine Leos am Sa hatten auch so 45-60 cm , Henkersmahlzeit der entnommenen ausschließlich Mr. Krabs , da Ausnehmen
während des Zurückpaddelns , wurde keine vollst . Autopsie 
durchgeführt , is ja auch egal .
Zum Pieseln im BB : Hose an Land auf links drehen sollte unnötig
sein ...:vik: , und sind wir nicht alle zu Sitzp... mutiert ??
Bilder davon gibts keine!!!!|abgelehn:vik:
Petri an die Fänger !!


----------



## trollingfreak (5. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Nabend mal in die runde gesagt, wollte mal vom heutigen tag berichten:

Wo: Dahmeshöved
Womit: ich mit mein belly
Wie tief: nach den wellen zu urteilen so ca 4,5m (die wellen waren um und bei mal son 1.5-2m dünung dabei |uhoh:
Wind: 3-4 SO
Womit: ausschließlich roter jig#6.Zeitweise jeder wurf ein treffer
Fang: ca 30-35 leos wovon aber viele um die 40 waren , mitgenommen habe ich 14 davon 4 über 60cm der rest um die 50/55.
Wann: 13:00-16:30
Fazit: war ein gelungener bellyboattag. Nur die Dünung war  nen bissle hart aber sonst richtig geiel..
Morgen gehts villt wieder los nur der wind  sieht nich so toll aus.
Petri alle:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (5. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

|bigeyes geile ausbeute PETRI HEIL #6ich glaube ich laß mal lieber die f peitsche in schrank und nehme den gummi schlauch mit |supergri lg andre


----------



## trollingfreak (5. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> |bigeyes geile ausbeute PETRI HEIL #6ich glaube ich laß mal lieber die f peitsche in schrank und nehme den gummi schlauch mit |supergri lg andre


Jaaaaaaa  das  kannste  wechlassen....roter  gummischlauch ist  klar im vorteil 
Perti alle:vik:


----------



## Deichkind (7. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

@trollingfreak
"... die wellen waren um und bei mal son 1.5-2m dünung dabei ..."???

wenn du so weiter machst, werden wir wohl nicht mehr lange was von dir lesen! junge, junge#d

ansonsten aber schöne strecke!#h


----------



## JoFlash (7. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin Moin,
kurz was off Topic, abe kenne die Ecke leider nicht. Wo kann man am besten nen kleines Motorboot slipen bei Dahmeshöved? 

Danke schonmal für die Infos und allen Fängern Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## haukep (7. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Nabend mal in die runde gesagt, wollte mal vom heutigen tag berichten:
> 
> Wo: Dahmeshöved
> Womit: ich mit mein belly
> ...



Mal abgesehen von gefühlten 200 Fehlern in Deinem Text, wären Fotos nächstes mal sehr gut - das erhöht die Glaubwürdigkeit enorm!...#t

Achja: Nix für Ungut


----------



## Keule1988 (8. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

@ Haukep
Also mal ganz ehrlich wenn du nicht angeln kannst und dann nie was fängst brauchst du nicht neidisch sein!! 
Und ausserdem bist du ein Deutschlehrer oder wie ?? also ich glaube es kommt hier mehr auf den Inhalt an als auf die Deutsche Rechtschreibung.
Und wenn ich ihn dann treffe und ich seine Fänge sehe glaube ich nicht das er vorher beim Fischer war.
Ist doch ehr nett das er euch den Tip gibt wo und wie ihr angeln sollt also wenn er nur gucken würde und nie was schreiben würde.
Also mal ganz ehrlich halt mal den Ball ganz flach sonst schreibt hier bald keiner mehr was rein wenn hier immer jemand kommt und einer dem fisch von anderen nicht gönnt.


----------



## macmarco (8. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Soooo Leute, jetzt habt euch alle wieder lieb und gut ist!!!
Ich denke mir auch meinen Teil über Fangmeldungen.Und wenn gut gefangen worden ist, dann ist es halt so und man kann sich für den anderen freuen....


----------



## haukep (8. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> @ Haukep
> Also mal ganz ehrlich wenn du nicht angeln kannst und dann nie was fängst brauchst du nicht neidisch sein!!
> Und ausserdem bist du ein Deutschlehrer oder wie ?? also ich glaube es kommt hier mehr auf den Inhalt an als auf die Deutsche Rechtschreibung.
> Und wenn ich ihn dann treffe und ich seine Fänge sehe glaube ich nicht das er vorher beim Fischer war.
> ...




Gut, dass ich kein Deutschlehrer bin, sonst würde ich jetzt im Koma liegen....#d


----------



## trollingfreak (8. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



macmarco schrieb:


> Soooo Leute, jetzt habt euch alle wieder lieb und gut ist!!!
> Ich denke mir auch meinen Teil über Fangmeldungen.Und wenn gut gefangen worden ist, dann ist es halt so und man kann sich für den anderen freuen....



Danke , bis vor kurzem habe ich echt darüber nachgedacht hier nochmal was  zu berichten. 
petri alle:vik:


----------



## trollingfreak (8. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



JoFlash schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> kurz was off Topic, abe kenne die Ecke leider nicht. Wo kann man am besten nen kleines Motorboot slipen bei Dahmeshöved?
> 
> Danke schonmal für die Infos und allen Fängern Petri Heil!!!!


Moin , würde dir raten in Grömitz zu slippen .
Da kostet es ausserhalb der Saison nichts. Von dort aus fährst du ca. 30 min nach Dahmeshöved.
 Petri alle:vik:


----------



## rahnschote (8. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann:                            Heute 8.11
wer:                               nur Ich (spontan)
wo:                                Howacht
wetter:                           NO 4
Zeit:                               15-17H
warum:                            wollt da mal testen,ist nicht so 
                                      weit von mir
Köder:                             Kopyto und 25g pilker in rot/
                                      schwarz
Fang:                              Über ein dutzend Nemo´s
                                      25-35cm und einer von50cm

War ganz schön wellig und viele kleine Dorsche ,hatte erst6-7 fehlbisse auf kopyto dann nen kleinen pilker rangehängt dann blieben sie hängen!hat mal wieder spaß gemacht auch wenn nur einer für die pfanne rauskam...


----------



## JoFlash (8. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Moin , würde dir raten in Grömitz zu slippen .
> Da kostet es ausserhalb der Saison nichts. Von dort aus fährst du ca. 30 min nach Dahmeshöved.
> Petri alle:vik:


 
Super, Danke für die Info. Hab Ende Nov oder Anfang Dez ne Woche Urlaub und möchte die Ecke dann ausgiebig befischen. Denke, dass ich dann dort noch den einen oder anderen Fisch erwarten kann...Hoffe ich zumindest :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 08.11.
wer: Malla (Malte) und ich
wo: Lübecker Bucht
wetter: O 1-3 bf, bedeckt, leicht neblig
Zeit: 10:00-15:00 Uhr
warum: es war einfach an der Zeit! #6
Köder: Gummifisch und Twister in diversen Farben, Blinker
Fang: Malte 12 Dorsche, davon 8 ü 40, der größte 60 cm
Ich auch 12 Dorsche, davon 7 ü 40, der größte 59 cm

War eine wirklich tolle Tour. Dank an dieser Stelle an Malte. #6
Trotz einer leichten Erkältung! #6
Hoffentlich konntest Du Dich noch auskurieren.

Zwecks der Glaubwürdigkeit! |kopfkrat

Ich stelle mal paar Bilder rein, aber *ohne* "Fischstrecke"! #d


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Einen haben wir noch!


----------



## trollingfreak (9. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Zwecks der Glaubwürdigkeit! |kopfkrat

Ich stelle mal paar Bilder rein, aber *ohne* "Fischstrecke"! #d [/QUOTE]
Petri heil , schöne Bilder.Werd ich auch demnächst so machen.
petri alle!:vik:


----------



## forellenhunter81 (9. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

@Rolf

einfach nur geniale Bilder#6

Petri zu den Fischen!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Marcus van K (9. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Petri Rolf und Malte.

es gibt kaum was besseres als KRUMME KNÜPPEL :vik:


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

#hBesten Dank, meine Lieben! 

Krumme Ruten....

Ja ich denke auch, dass es das ist, was wir sehen wollen. Wer wünscht es sich nicht!? 

In diesem Sinne.... allen ein Petri Heil! :m #h


----------



## DJSchossi (9. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Ich werde morgen mal mein Glück in Dahme herausfordern. Wo in der Lübecker Bucht wart ihr denn?


----------



## macmarco (9. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



DJSchossi schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mal mein Glück in Dahme herausfordern. Wo in der Lübecker Bucht wart ihr denn?


Kannst du das überhaupt???:q:q:m
Wie schauts bei dir am 30.12 aus? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2713837#post2713837


----------



## Malla (9. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Lieber Rolf,
vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche. Heute wars aber erstmal schlechter Sonst tat mir das Angeln bei Erkätungen immer so gut#c
Zwei Beweisbilder hab ich auch von Dir#6
Gruß, Malla


----------



## Malla (9. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

mist, Bild doppelt.


----------



## smith1337 (10. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 30.10.09

wer: ich

wo: wismarer bucht

wetter: S 3-4btf

Zeit: 15:00-17:00

warum: weil ich Iglo beykottiere und weil die ruten sonst kaputt gehen, wenn sie nicht ans wasser kommen!

Köder: Gummifisch, Blinker

Fang: 4-5 kleine leo´s (darf man die überhaupt zählen!?), 3 stück zum essen eingeladen knapp ü40 bis 60cm


----------



## DJSchossi (11. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 10.11

wer: Mein Vater, ein Kumpel und ich

wo: Dahmeshöved beim Leuchtturm

wetter: 2-3

Zeit: 12-15:30

warum: Weil ich richtig Bock hatte
Köder: Gummifisch (Orange/Gelb)

Fang: Mein Vater hat allerdings von Land geangelt, Kumpel 20-25 davon 7 mitgenommen, Ich ca 15 davon 4 mitgenommen.


----------



## Aalsucher (11. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,petri allen Fängern.Das Wetter für's WE soll ja nicht so doll werden,(S/SO 4Bft) und Nieselregen.Ich möchte aber trotzdem mit dem Belly raus.Hat von Euch jemand einen Tipp Richtung Neustadt/Hohwacht? Denn in der Ecke bin ich noch nie gewesen.Wäre echt cool,danke im voraus.
Grüße aus Stade
Stefan


----------



## Hitschie (13. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab es heute auch mal wieder geschafft das BB zu Wasser zu lassen.War in Weißenhaus von 13-16Uhr.
Wind kam von Süd,Süd/Ost,3-4,also ablandig,kaum Welle und fast keine Strömung.
War soweit ein entspanntes Angeln.Bis der Dauerregen begann.Unangenehm bloß beim Umziehen am Auto #d
Habe ein paar kleine Dorsche von 30-40cm gefangen.Dann doch noch je einen von 50,60 und 70 cm :vik: mit richtig Power in den Gräten...
Köder alle auf Kopyto Motoröl |kopfkrat rotem Jigkopf.

Geht doch :q

Die Fische waren für meine Verhältnisse weit draussen |bigeyes

Bilder sind mit dem Handy gemacht,deswegen nicht so sehr scharf.

Mal schauen wann ich es noch mal versuche,hoffe bald.

So,schönen Gruß an alle Boardies.


----------



## dorsch25 (13. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> @ Haukep
> Also mal ganz ehrlich wenn du nicht angeln kannst und dann nie was fängst brauchst du nicht neidisch sein!!
> Und ausserdem bist du ein Deutschlehrer oder wie ?? also ich glaube es kommt hier mehr auf den Inhalt an als auf die Deutsche Rechtschreibung.
> Und wenn ich ihn dann treffe und ich seine Fänge sehe glaube ich nicht das er vorher beim Fischer war.
> ...


 der war schon immer neidisch#h#h


----------



## haukep (13. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> der war schon immer neidisch#h#h



Bitte?? Begründe das doch mal...|uhoh:


----------



## macmarco (13. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Meint ihr nicht, dass jetzt mal gut ist? Belasst es doch jetzt dabei und gut ist !!


----------



## Hitschie (14. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Genau, die streitereien finde ich auch *******.|gr:
Ist ein Anglerforum zum austauschen und nicht zum rumzicken.

Trefft euch PRIVAT und klärt das.

Jeder hat mal eine andere Meinung, dann gibt man mal seinen Senf dazu aber dann muß auch mal gut sein,denke ich.

Gebt euch die Hand :m

Oder macht euch mal ne Streitseite auf,dann ist hier wenigstens ruhe :q

Das mal so am rande...

Petrie allen Anglern :vik:


----------



## Wildshark (15. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin

Da meine Batterie von meinem Motorboot heute der Meinung war schon in der Garage den Geist aufgeben zu müssen,#q bin ich dann mit dem Kajak in Dahme gewesen!
Von 13 bis 16 Uhr hatte ich viele kleine Dorsche die wieder schwimmen jedoch ein 55ger bat mich dann doch noch ihn mit nachhause zu nehemen!!|supergri

So und nun wird morgen früh eine Batterie geholt und dann gehts auch gleich wieder mit 40PS in Richtung Dorsch, Mefo und Co!


----------



## AndreasG (15. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Hitschie schrieb:


> Dann doch noch je einen von 50,60 und 70 cm :vik: mit richtig Power in den Gräten...
> 
> Bilder sind mit dem Handy gemacht,deswegen nicht so sehr scharf.



Wie versorgst Du deine Fische nach dem Fang auf dem BB?
Auf den Fotos vermisse ich irgendwie etwas, kann ja sein das es an den Handyfotos liegt.


----------



## fantazia (16. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Wie versorgst Du deine Fische nach dem Fang auf dem BB?
> Auf den Fotos vermisse ich irgendwie etwas, kann ja sein das es an den Handyfotos liegt.


Ist mir leider schon sehr oft im Ab auf Fotos aufgefallen habe aber nie etwas gesagt.Leider knüppeln viele ihre Fische nur einen übern den Kopf und das war es dann.Sieht man leider sehr häufig wieso auch immer#c.Eigentlich sollte jeder gelernt haben den Fisch nach dem betäuben durch einen Stich ins Herz oder einen Kiemenschnitt zu töten.


----------



## larsgerkens (16. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

war sonntag in WH mit nem kumpel per belly auf der ostsee 

es war ein supergeiler tag!

Wetter: SONNE!!!
WInd:  3 ABlandig?? schöner ententeich
Fänge: ich ne 45er blank und ne ca. 65er gefärbt mein kumpel ne blanke 50er, dazu beide noch unzählige dorsche um die 30 cm und 8 zum mitnehmen!

Köder:  snaps rot/schwarz und später gufis in rottönen

die ersten drei fische die wir fingen, waren allesamt die mefos.. bei mir gleich der 3. wurf... die 65er lieferte n hammerdrill!! leider fing sie an sich zu färben  ... haben uns fürs frühjahr verabredet!!
wurden wohl noch viele weitere teils gute mefos gefangen.. hab jemanden mit ner blanken 70er gesehen...!!!

bis dahin 
petri und gruß0
lars


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

es ist ja wirklich sehr lobenswert wenn hier im AB so viele Leute unterwegs sind die sich Gedanken über das richtige versorgen der Fische nach dem Fang machen. #6#6#6#6#6
Aber nun in jedem Thema wo hier im Anglerboard Fische gezeigt werden immer wieder die gleichen Fragen ist doch sehr anstrengend.
Ich glaube wir brauchen uns bald nicht mehr zu wundern wenn es keine Bilder mehr gibt.
Es währe also super wenn hier nur noch Fangmeldungen kommen würden.


----------



## AndreasG (16. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Es währe also super wenn hier nur noch Fangmeldungen kommen würden.



Dafür gibt es ja den hier..................


----------



## AndreasG (16. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



fantazia schrieb:


> Ist mir leider schon sehr oft im Ab auf Fotos aufgefallen habe aber nie etwas gesagt.Leider knüppeln viele ihre Fische nur einen übern den Kopf und das war es dann.Sieht man leider sehr häufig wieso auch immer#c.Eigentlich sollte jeder gelernt haben den Fisch nach dem betäuben durch einen Stich ins Herz oder einen Kiemenschnitt zu töten.



Schön zu sehen das ich mit meiner Ansicht nicht alleine bin! 

Sieht man leider sehr häufig wieso auch immer#c.

Argumente warum dies nicht gemacht wird sind meißt "Ein Messer auf dem BB?? Das wäre doch viel zu gefährlich!"
Das dämlichste was ich mal gehört habe als einer mit zappelnden Dorschen an Land kam war "Dann bleiben sie länger frisch"

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## fantazia (16. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir brauchen uns bald nicht mehr zu wundern wenn es keine Bilder mehr gibt.
> Es währe also super wenn hier nur noch Fangmeldungen kommen würden.


Moin,

also ich finde wer Fotos von Fischen (die augenscheinlich nicht waidgerecht getötet wurden) im Internet veröffentlicht muss damit rechnen das jemand was dazu sagt.Sowas gehört sich nicht und ist einfach nur pure Faulheit auf Kosten der Fische die evt. noch ewig um ihr Leben ringen.Wirft ausserdem kein gutes Bild auf uns Angler.


----------



## macmarco (16. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich immer wieder freue, wenn ich Fangbilder sehe.  Ich kann euch auch verstehen, nur denke ich auch, dass bei solchen Kommentaren die Fangbilder wieder weniger werden, was auch wirklich schade wäre.


----------



## Hitschie (16. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

An die tierliebende Fraktion in diesem Board:
Ich hoffe ihr habt auch schon lange Briefe an die Schleppnetzfischer und Fangflotten geschrieben die tonnenweise Fisch ohne "Abknüppeln" im Schiffsbauch verrecken lassen!!
Bei mir ist noch kein Fisch lebend an Land gekommen.
Soviel dazu.

Wird echt langsam anstrengend hier im Bord...#q

Vielleicht beim nächsten Bild einen schwarzen Balken über die gefangenen Fische machen??
Oder wie schon geschrieben keine Bilder mehr posten.
Oder ganz raus gehen...aber dann hat ja keiner mehr was zu mekern,obwohl sich nichts gebessert hat #t ja ja die Welt ist schlecht.

Ich hab jedenfalls kein schlechtes Gewissen.Und das kann mir auch keiner von euch " Moralaposteln " einreden.

Petrie und krumme Ruten euch normalen Anglern :vik:


----------



## fantazia (16. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Hitschie schrieb:


> An die tierliebende Fraktion in diesem Board:
> Ich hoffe ihr habt auch schon lange Briefe an die Schleppnetzfischer und Fangflotten geschrieben die tonnenweise Fisch ohne "Abknüppeln" im Schiffsbauch verrecken lassen!!
> Bei mir ist noch kein Fisch lebend an Land gekommen.
> Soviel dazu.


Moin,

tolles Argument mit den Fischern:m.Nur weil die das so machen töte ich meine Fische also auch nicht waidgerecht na super.Was meinst du wenn jeder so denken würde?Wozu halten wir uns dann noch an Schonzeiten oder Fangbegrenzungen die Fischer holen die doch eh raus.

Sollte auch kein Angriff auf dich werden aber jemand auf sowas hinzuweisen finde ich nicht schlimm und muss auch mal sein.Damit muss man auch rechnen wenn man solche Fotos im Internet veröffentlicht.


----------



## AndreasG (16. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Hitschie schrieb:


> An die tierliebende Fraktion in diesem Board:
> Ich hoffe ihr habt auch schon lange Briefe an die Schleppnetzfischer und Fangflotten geschrieben die tonnenweise Fisch ohne "Abknüppeln" im Schiffsbauch verrecken lassen!!
> Bei mir ist noch kein Fisch lebend an Land gekommen.
> Soviel dazu.
> ...




Und genau diese Denkweise kotzt mich einfach nur an.
Auf andere zu verweisen die sich noch schlimmer verhalten macht die Sache auch nicht besser, aber so redet man sich halt gern raus wenn man das eigene Verhalten nicht vernünftig erklären kann.
Evtl. verstehst du es ja so...........eine 5 in der Klassenarbeit wird nicht gut nur weil andere eine 6 geschrieben haben, zumindest nicht wenn es noch welche mit 1 oder 2 gab.

Ein Moralapostel bin ich sicher nicht, aber im Umgang mit Tieren zählen für mich halt ganz einfache Grundsätze die das Töten betreffen und die wirklich jeder befolgen kann.

@Hitschie

Welchen Grund gibt es denn für Dich die Dorsche nicht mit einem Herzstich oder Kehlschnitt zu töten?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Da unsere beiden Mefomods gerade nicht online sind habe ich mal den ganzen OT - Mist gelöscht.
Für diese "Diskussionen" gibts ja schon genügend Threads hier im Forum, so dass ja nicht jeder andere Thread wie hier damit zugemüllt werden muss..


----------



## AndreasG (17. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Oftopicfree ist doch ein ganz anderer Thread, schon toll wenn hier keine Diskussionen bzw. Kritik zugelassen wird.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend (17. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Sehe ich genauso und habe deswegen die Postings wieder sichtbar geschaltet.

Tom hat vielleicht übersehen das es auch einen extra Offtopic-Thread gibt der von den Boardies per Abstimmung so gewünscht ist.

Diskussionen sind hier ausdrücklich erwünscht.
Bitte an die Nettiquette dabei denken #h


----------



## Fishcat23 (20. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 19.11.09
Wo:Staberhuk
Wer : Thorsten, Scheppi und Ich
Wie: 2x Fishcat Streamer, 1x RTV 
Zeit :08:00- 13:00
Wetter: Bedeckt   
Wind: SW-W 4-5 ab 10:00 leider zunehmend 6 mit Böen|gr:|gr:
Drift: zu viel, haben geankert
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: Zusammen 16 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 65 cm.
Ab 11:30 war kein kontolliertes Angeln mehr möglich ( Wind )


----------



## Hansen fight (21. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin 
Ich muss auch nochmal meinen Kommentar zu den nicht waidgerecht getöteten Fischen abgeben.
Berufsfischer u. Sportfischer in einen Topf zu werfen ,von wegen das die Berufsfischer ihre Fische ja auch nicht töten,
finde Ich auch völlig daneben.:v

Ein Wenig mehr Achtung vor der Kreatur wäre schon angebracht.


----------



## Jacky Fan (21. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Das waidgerechte Töten hat man in der Prüfung gelernt.

Ausserdem bluten die Fische für feinere Filets besser aus, wenn man einen Herzstich oder Kehlschnitt nach dem Betäuben macht.


----------



## sammybassi (21. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 21.11.09
Wo: Weißenhaus
Wer : Hitschie und ich
Wie: mit BB
Zeit :10:00-13:00
Wetter: sonnig
Wind: S3
Köder: GuFi, Watti´s
Fang: Zusammen hatten wir 12 Dorsche aber nur 5 Filetopfer den Rest fangen wir in zwei Jahren wieder:q
Wollten heute eigentlich mal schön ein paar Butt´s mit einem Buttlöffel fangen aber irgendwie blieb der erhoffte Erfolg aus.
Hat von euch jemand Tips zweck´s Buttlöffel Angelei???|kopfkrat


----------



## Bellyangler (21. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



sammybassi schrieb:


> Wann: 21.11.09
> Wo: Weißenhaus
> Wer : Hitschie und ich
> Wie: mit BB
> ...



moin!

Petri zu eurem Fang
wir sind rein als ihr raus seid :m

Wo: Weißenhaus
Wer : Vater und ich
Wie: mit BB
Zeit :12:30-15:30
Wetter: sonnig
Wind: erst 2-3, später Ententeich
Köder: Twister (rot)
Fang: Insgesamt hatten wir zusammen 15 Dorsche, wobei 8 gute zum Mitnehemen waren...

Besonderes: Wir wurden von der WaPo kontrolliert und hatten unglücklicherweise die Angelscheine im Auto gelassen#q also an Land gepaddelt und die Dinger geholt. Naja immerhin einem Bußgeld entkommen...

Insgesamt ein schöner Angeltag #6

Gruß bellyangler


----------



## gallus (21. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

@ Bellyangler

Hat die Wapo bei euch längsseits fest gemacht,oder wie soll man sich das vorstellen?
Hab noch nie die Papiere mit auf´BB genommen.
Ich wurde auch noch nie auf dem Wasser kontrolliert,deshalb meine Frage.


----------



## sammybassi (21. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Na dann hatten wir ja echt Glück ,aber wir hatten ja nichts zu Verbergen.#|supergri
Ja und noch Petri zu eurem Fang.


----------



## haukep (22. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

*Datum: 20.11.2009
Ort: Hohwacht
Wetter: Sonnig, später einzelne Wolken
Wind:  S 3-4
Strömung: durch den Wind wurde das Wasser rausgedrückt (und ich gleich mit #t)
Angelzeit: 12:30-15:00
Köder: Twister in knalligem gelb/rot, Pilker mit Beifänger, andere Twister, etc.
Tiefe: Ca. 7 Meter
Fang: 1 Dorsch (55 cm)
Kommentar: Erst hab ich in Dazendorf nachgeschaut - das konnte man völlig verharzen (Wind) - aber Hohwacht war auch nicht sooo die Superidee (Wind und Fang ). Schade eigentlich um die Stelle, aber ich schau da in ein paar Wochen nochmal nach. Die Vorjahre war es da zwar sehr ergiebig, allerdings war es da auch schon deutlich kälter. Sehr interessant war allerdings, dass der Dorsch 4 Tobse und 2 Flundern im Magen hatte, jedoch keine einzige Krabbe. Hätte man vieleicht mal nen Hansen Flash ausprobieren sollen...|uhoh::q*


----------



## Bellyangler (22. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



gallus schrieb:


> @ Bellyangler
> 
> Hat die Wapo bei euch längsseits fest gemacht,oder wie soll man sich das vorstellen?
> Hab noch nie die Papiere mit auf´BB genommen.
> Ich wurde auch noch nie auf dem Wasser kontrolliert,deshalb meine Frage.



Genau so. Sie fuhren von Boot zu Boot und zunächst sah es gar nicht nach der WaPo aus. Naja, dann durften wir an Land, um unsere Scheine zu holen. Sie selbst konnten laut eigener Aussage nicht an Land, weshalb auch die ganzen MeFo-Angler nicht kontrolliert wurden (und von denen waren einige da). 

Fraglich, was passiert wäre, wenn wir einfach nicht noch mal aufs Wasser zurückgekehrt wären...ob sie dann wohl eine Streife an Land angefunkt hätten?!|kopfkrat

Naja, wir hatten ja auch auf jeden Fall die Papiere dabei...

Gruß bellyangler


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (22. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 21.11.09
Wo: Dahme
Wer : Ich
Wie: mit Kajak
Zeit :10:30-15:00
Wetter: sonnig
Wind: SSW 2-3 abnehmend (bis zum Ententeich)
Köder: GuFi und geschleppter Wobbler
Fang: 4 Dorsche (40, 47, 58 und 61 cm)
Besonderes: Habe auch tatsächlich nur die 4 Bisse gehabt, also 100% Bissausbeute. 
PS: Selbstverständlich wurden die Dorsche waidgerecht mit Kehlschnitt getötet. Bilder gibt es keine, ansonsten beschwert sich hier der nächste, dass er keine "blutigen Bilder" sehen möchte


----------



## macmarco (22. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> PS: Selbstverständlich wurden die Dorsche waidgerecht mit Kehlschnitt getötet. Bilder gibt es keine, ansonsten beschwert sich hier der nächste, dass er keine "blutigen Bilder" sehen möchte


Ja ja.. Ich bin Zeuge :m Das Kajak sah vielleicht aus... tz tz tz


----------



## MichaelB (22. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

21.11.09
Dahme Leuchtturm
13.30 - 16.30
AlBundy und ich

Bei mir waren es igs. 10 Dorsche, davon 6 untermaßig - ein 38er konnte nicht gerettet werden weil im Schlund nur noch der Bleikopf zu sehen war, dann 1x 45, 1x 55 und einmal mein persönlicher Rekord von 76cm.

Alex wird sein Ergebnis bestimmt noch nachreichen #h

Fotos ggf. später.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Seatrout64 (23. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin, moin zusammen,

Samstagnachmittag / 21.11.09 WH, Fang: 4 Dorsche zwischen 50 - 65cm entnommen, dazu kamen noch einige Babydorsche die wieder schonend zurückgesetzt wurden.


@Bellyangler: Wurde ebenfalls von der WaPo kontrolliert und durfte freundlicherweise auch wieder zum Parkplatz / Auto zurückpaddeln:g, um den vergessenen Fischereischein auf See nachzureichen. Waren doch recht freundliche Beamte#6, dass sie einen nicht gleich ein Bußgeld aufgedrückt haben. Bin übrigens der BBler der in der Dämmerung das Polizeiboot querte, wo Du gerade die Papiere übergeben hast.|wavey:

@gallus: Kontrollierten mit einem Schlauchboot u. kamen äusserst vorsichtig längseits. Der Kreuzer lag am Horizont, von wo sie wohl das Schlauch-/ Beiboot ins Wasser gelassen haben.


----------



## AlBundy (23. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

bei mir waren es insgesamt 6Fische, wovon 4 weiterwachsen dürfen.
2 mitfünfziger durften allerdings mit. 

PS: @Micha,
      mit den Bildern bin ich dran! |krach:


----------



## djoerni (24. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

und wo sind die bilders???


----------



## AlBundy (26. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

...frag' mal Micha! 

Für die Jungs von HIER-weiter oben#h...ich wurde auf dem BB auch schon zwei Mal von der WaPo nach der selben Vorgehensweise nach Papieren kontrolliert. Ich hab sie immer in'ner wasserdichten Tüte am Mann, sonst können auch mal schnell ein paar Euronen "Verwarnungsgeld" fällig werden (schade drum) ...und die Papiere muss dann trotzdem noch bei der Behörde nachreichen (schon dafür ist der Mensch von Natur aus faul - #6)

Gruß in die Runde! 
Alex


----------



## MichaelB (27. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

zum Thema Kontrolle: ich halte das wie Alex, Papiere in wasserdichter Hülle an Bord :m

Zum Sch(t)aun(en)


----------



## djoerni (27. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

schönes ding Michael! Petri zum Löwen!


----------



## JoFlash (27. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Das wirklich mal nen klasse Fisch! PETRI dazu!!!!


----------



## blumovic (27. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

@michaelb
Verbindet ihr eure Bellyboote untereinander? Sieht so aus als ob an der Spitze eine Leine hängt.


----------



## MichaelB (27. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

am anderen Ende der Leine hängt der Anker 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## xfishbonex (27. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

|bigeyesder ist ja klein der zander :q auffen rot weissen gufi ich denke braun soll immer der bringer sein für dorsch 
|kopfkratlg andre


----------



## macmarco (27. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Ich schließe mich dem mal voll an...Toller Fisch!!


----------



## AlBundy (28. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Nachtrag zu dem schönen Fisch:

...MIT MUSIK GEHT ALLES BESSER!!!... :q##


----------



## Fishcat23 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

So war auch mal wieder auf der Ostsee
Wann: 01.12.09
Woahme TP
Wer : 2 Kumpels und Ich
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer, 2x RTV 
Zeit :08:00- 13:00
Wetter: Sonne/Wolken
Wind: NW-N zunehmend 5 
Drift: 0,7 kn nach S
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: Kumpels 10 Dorsche ( haben eher aufgehört > Wellen zu hoch ) ich 20 zwischen 40 und 63 cm.
War trotz der Wellen ein super spaßiger Tag.
Fische haben fast alle auf der gleichen Ecke gebissen ( grüne Spundwand ) zwischen 3,5 und 5 m Wassertiefe.
Konnte 3 schöne Dubletten landen:q, also viel Erfolg am Wochenende.#6


----------



## Fishcat23 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

War noch mal über für den BB Cup.
Wann: 03.12.09
Woazendorf/ Kembs
Wer : 1 Kumpel und Ich
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer, 1x RTV 
Zeit :07:00- 13:30
Wetter: Sonne/Wolken und etwas Regen
Wind: S-SO 4-5 
Drift: 0,3 - 0,5 kn
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: Scheppi 4 Dorsche und 10 Butt ( nur mit Watt und Ringler ),ich 16 Leos und 2 Butt. ( Gufi und Ringler )
War ein spaßiger Tag ohne schaukeln. Dorsche habe links vor der Steilküste auf 4 m Wassertiefe gebissen.


----------



## Bellyangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: heute
Wo:Weissenhaus, ca. 300-400m 
Wer : ich
Wie: RTV 
Zeit :12:00-16.00 Uhr
Wetter: bedeckt, zwischendurch Regen
Wind: S-SO 1-2 
Drift: 0,2 - 0, ab 13.00 Uhr Ententeich
Köder: Twister japanrot am 15gr. Jig

Erstmal Glückwunsch an Fishcat und Kumpels für eure Fänge.
Hatte heute leider nicht so viel Glück mit den Kapitalen, da heute so gut wie keine Drift war, dafür war die Kinderstube aktiv #d
insgesamt 12 , leider nur ein 45er dabei. Oder lag´s am Köder?
Es kann nur besser werden.

Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Fishcat23 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin Bellyangler,
Erstmal danke, gebe ich auch weiter.
 Ich fische meistens mit einem Kopyto 4 Farbe Motoroilglitter, das geht immer gut ab und selektiert die Nemos.#6
Alex


----------



## Bellyangler (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Ich nutze den Kopyto ebenfalls als Köder. Dennoch habe ich an einigen Tagen feststellen können, dass es auch auf den Twister in japanrot gut lief, auch was die Größe der Fische anbelangt. 

An einem Tag wie gestern, an dem anscheinend nur die Nemos unterwegs waren, wäre der Kopyto wahrscheinlich angebrachter gewesen.


Naja, beim nächsten Mal sind dann wieder die dicken Brocken dran #6

Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## macmarco (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 05.12.09
Wo:Weissenhaus,
Wer : Belly_gaga, Kumpel von gaga und meiner einer
Wie: 2x SOT, 1x Strandläufer
Zeit :12.00- 16.00h
Wetter: bedeckt, zwischendurch Regen, windig
Wind: S 4 teils 5
Drift: viel zu viel
Köder: Watties, Kneifer, Gummi
Fänge: 
Belly_gaga : ca. 15 Minidorsche
Kumpel von Belly_gaga: 2 Dorsche, 1x Mefo (50cm)
Ich: ca. 35 Minidorsche

Fische waren reichlich da, leider überwiegend nur die Kinderstube. Im Gegensatz zu den anderen habe ich nebenbei mit Watties und Kneifern gefischt. Daher auch die deutlich Menge mehr an Dorsch.
Gaga hatte einen schönen Nachläufer an Mefo (ca.70 und braun) die aber nicht an beissen wollte :q
Unser Strandgänger hat aber auch gut zugeschlagen mit einer hübschen blanken 50iger Mefo und eine hat er Longline released, die deutlich größer war.

Naja, alles in allem war es ein schöner Tag zumal man auch neue Boardies kennenlernen konnte


----------



## rahnschote (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann:                              05.12 Samstag/13-17H
Wo:                                 Weißenhaus
Wer:                                Ich und eine kleine Yak-Armada!
Wind :                              recht frisch aus ost(4-5Bft)
Womit:                             Bellyboot
Köder:                              Gufi,Buttlöffel(watti),Blinker
Fang:                               Ca.10Dorsche ,3davon knapp50cm für die küche,rest zurück für nächstes jahr!köder war eigentlich egal,je weiter man nach links getrieben ist desto mehr bisse und größere fische ...hab leider meinen buttlöffel abgerissen:cder Rückweg schräg gegen den wind war doch recht beschwerlich,bin denn an land und zu fuß zurück


----------



## Angelgeiler (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 5.12
wo: wh
Uhrzeit: 12-15.30 Uhr
Womit: SOT
Wer: meiner einer  und ne ganze menge andere Kajaks, bellys....
Köder: Gufi 
Fang: im Ganzen etwa 10 Dorsche wobei allerdings nur 2 in den 40ern waren und mit in die Küche durften

War ein echt schöner Tag, meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Kajak sind abgebucht und es macht extrem Spaß.
Paar Leute aus dem Board waren auch da, fand es total Klasse das unser treffen so gut funktioniert hat.
Danke an die Tipps und die kleine Einführung Marco! Müssen wir unbedingt mal wiederholen.#6


----------



## Fishcat23 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 09.12.09
Woazendorf/ Kembs
Wer : 1 Kumpel und Ich
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer, 1x RTV 
Zeit :07:30- 13:30
Wetter: bedeckt
Wind: S-SO 2
Drift: 0,2 -0,4 kn
Köder: GuFi, Wattis 
Fang: Scheppi, 14 Butt ( geankert auf der Sandbank ), Ich 20 Dorsche und 2 Butt. Div. Nemos zurück.
War ein schöner Tag mal ohne Wind ( wusste gar nicht mehr wie das ist )
Rot war heute klar besser!!!#6
Alex




@ dat_geit : Petri dank,und das mit dem Nebel war nicht wild.


----------



## DJSchossi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 14.12.09
Wo: Dahme beim Leuchtturm
Wer : 1 Kumpel und Ich
Wie: 2x Guideline Drifter
Zeit :11-16
Wetter: bedeckt
Wind: N-NO 2-3
Köder: Gummifisch und Fliege
Fang: Er 20 Dorsche und ich 12 Dorsche und ein Platten

Geiler Tag mit wenig kleinen Fischen außerdem der Perfekte Tag um sein neues Belly Boot zu Wasser zulassen und Ruten oder Rollen einzuweihen! Das Highlight war der Platte auf Gufi. Im Bild der Dorsch hat 68cm der Platte 43. Die Fische waren voll mit Krebsen. Der Große hatte insgesammt 7 im Magen wovon einer fast Tennisballgröße hatte und selbst der Platte hatte einen drin!


----------



## macmarco (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Petri zu den Fischen... 

Kann es sein, dass es ein Steinbutt war.. Sieht nen bissl so aus auf dem Bild ?!


----------



## BB-cruiser (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Glückwunsch an die Fänger entlich wieder Fische und ich brauche wohl ne Brille |bigeyesich kann keine Plattmaus erkennen|uhoh:na egal laßt sie euch schamecken.


----------



## macmarco (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Doooch.. schau mal den linken Fischbatzen an.. da liegt ein dickbäuchiger und genau rechts daneben liegt die/er/es


----------



## BB-cruiser (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

ach ja ein getarnter Moosrücken Platter nun kann ich ihn auch sehen eindeutig mannlich   bei der Größe


----------



## Fishcat23 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Man, schöne Strecke die ihr da erbeutet habt.#6
Ich muß noch ne Woche warten bis ich wieder los komme.
Alex


----------



## DJSchossi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hier mal ein einzel Bild vom Platten.


----------



## haukep (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

*Datum: 15.12.2009
Ort: Dahme TP
Wetter: Bewölkt aber kein Schnee
Wind:  Welcher Wind? Platte See...
Strömung: durch den leichten Rückenwind leicht raus
Angelzeit: 12:30-15:00
Köder: Twister in knalligem gelb/rot (lief einfach mal garnicht), danach Twister in Motoroil Glitter (leider etwas spät gewechselt - dann aber alle 10 schnell aufeinander gefangen.)
Tiefe: Max. 4 Meter
Fang: 10 Dorsche (leider alle nur um die 45-50 cm)
Kommentar:  Ich hab immer seitlich runtergeschaut und versucht Dorsche am Grund auszumachen - war aber nix zu sehen (die Biester verstecken sich )*


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



haukep schrieb:


> *Datum:
> Kommentar:  Ich hab immer seitlich runtergeschaut und versucht Dorsche am Grund auszumachen - war aber nix zu sehen (die Biester verstecken sich )*



Hey Hauke, hast du denn keinen Durchblick mehr?! :q

Petri zu Deiner Strecke. #6  Und nichts für ungut! :q #h


----------



## haukep (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Hey Hauke, hast du denn keinen Durchblick mehr?! :q
> 
> Petri zu Deiner Strecke. #6  Und nichts für ungut! :q #h



Sieht wohl so aus |kopfkrat :m


----------



## rahnschote (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hab noch einen Nachtrag vom 19.12...
Wo :                    Vor Haffkrug/(Holzpfähle)
Wer:                    Ich ,Spontan...
Wetter :               Heiter ,rechtfrischer südwind
Zeit:                    15-17H
Stelle:                  bei den reusenpfählen 4-7m
Köder:                  KLeine kopytos,schwarzrot u.orange
                           und kl.25g pilker schwarz/rot
Fang:                   Ca.10 dorsche(30-45cm)
                           und ein Butt von 40cm..!:q

Waren wieder viele kleine dorsche da ,viele fehlbisse...in der dämmerung auf 4m echt alle 30sec.fischkontakt!Cool war der 40er Butt der hat sich meinen kl. Pilker geschnappt,Vollbiss!
Da hab ich ganz schön blöd geguckt|bigeyes... +einen Dorsch entnommen.


----------



## Fishcat23 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 29.12.09 Ab*bb*cup Testangeln
Woahme TP
Wer : 2 Kumpels, ich, div. BB und Boote sowie die SOT`s
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer, 2x RTV 
Zeit :09:00- 15:00
Wetter: Sonne/Wolken
Wind: S auf SO drehend 2-3
Drift: wenig
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: Scheppi 6 Dorsche + 1 Butt, Sebastian 3 Dorsche ( 1. mal los ) und ich 14 Dorsche ( der große hatte 75 cm :q)

War ein schöner Tag, endlich mal ein paar von euch getroffen! Schöne Jaks habt ihr.
Die Leos waren sehr vereinzelt, hab sehr viele Meilen abgerissen. ( gut für die Weihnachtspfunde ).
Alex


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Wann: 29.12.09 Ab*bb*cup Testangeln
> Woahme TP
> Wer : 2 Kumpels, ich, div. BB und Boote sowie die SOT`s
> Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer, 2x RTV
> ...


petri!!!
hat der große am strand noch einen "ausgekotzt"?? :q


----------



## Fishcat23 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Boot angler schrieb:


> petri!!!
> hat der große am strand noch einen "ausgekotzt"?? :q


 
ne, das sieht nur so aus


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Mensch Alex, da hast Du ja zugeschlagen! Petri zu der schönen Strecke. #r 
Wir mögen ja "schöne" Jaks haben, aber im direkten Vergleich, was die gefangenen Fische betrifft, habt Ihr uns mit Euren BB und Ponton-Booten heute eine gehörige Lehre erteilt:c

1 kümmerlicher Dorsch hat sich meinen geschleppten Wobbler geschnappt. Auf Gufi ging heute bei mir garnichts. Was war denn heute Dein Erfolgsköder? 

Ich glaub, beim nächsten Treffen am Wasser werde ich mal in Deinem Kielwasser bleiben und ein bischen was abluschern |bigeyes


----------



## Fishcat23 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Mensch Alex, da hast Du ja zugeschlagen! Petri zu der schönen Strecke. #r
> Wir mögen ja "schöne" Jaks haben, aber im direkten Vergleich, was die gefangenen Fische betrifft, habt Ihr uns mit Euren BB und Ponton-Booten heute eine gehörige Lehre erteilt:c
> 
> 1 kümmerlicher Dorsch hat sich meinen geschleppten Wobbler geschnappt. Auf Gufi ging heute bei mir garnichts. Was war denn heute Dein Erfolgsköder?
> ...


 
Gefangen habe ich auf Kopyto 4 in rot und motoroil glitter.
Darfst gerne etwas abluschern#t
alex


----------



## macmarco (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin...

Meine Finger haben mittlerweile auch wieder die normale Farbe erreicht  (Ist schon blöd, wenn die Handschuhe ins Wasser fallen )

Ich hatte 2 auch auf rot und einen auf Motoroil ( alle zwischen 40-45 schwimmen aber wieder) Aber heute war es wirklich schwer die Fische zu finden... Nun ja, es kommen auch wieder andere Tage


----------

